# /played - Schock



## Mechanic (2. Januar 2008)

Moin Leutz,

  Gerade mal die /played meiner Toons gecheckt und ein bisschen in's Nachdenken gekommen:

Birog (Druide):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bixxi (Magier):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Insgesamt komme ich also, kleinere Alts und Bankchars nicht mitgezaehlt, auf ueber 107 Tage /played, das sind 2568 Stunden (!!!). Da ich seit dem 12.12.2006 WoW spiele, bin ich nach Adam Riese also ungefaehr 6.6 Stunden am Tag eingeloggt gewesen (eine WoW-Pause von 2 Monaten nicht mitgerechnet.)

  Habe ich einen an der Waffel? Geht es euch aehnlich? Habt ihr euch durch WoW veraendert?

  Dies soll kein Meckerthread werden ueber das boese boese Suchtspiel -- man kann sich in ein Game fluechten wie in andere Sachen auch, schliesslich gibt es auch Leute, die den ganzen Tag fernsehen, sich in Buechern vergraben, oder andere Sachen machen.. aber das gibt mir schon irgendwie zu denken.

  Im Vergleich zu vorher bin ich schon viel zurueckgezogener geworden.. lieber daheim sitzen und WoW spielen, als rauszugehen und irgendwas zu unternehmen. Billig ist es obendrein, ich habe noch nie im Leben so viel Geld gespart als im letzten Jahr, denn so gut wie jeder andere Zeitvertreib ist teurer. 

  Nun bin ich auch ein Mensch der in Extremen lebt -- wenn ich irgendwas mache dann muss ich es auch auf die Spitze treiben -- und als solcher sicher in der Minderheit. Aber unter euch wird es auch Leute geben, denen es aehnlich geht, oder? Habt ihr es auch schon uebertrieben, und wie seid ihr damit umgegangen?


----------



## Korgor (2. Januar 2008)

Korgor, Krieger:  ~90 Tage
Tandrol (war erst 70er Jäger, danach gelöscht und PvP twink gemacht): ~50 Tage
Terkar, Magier ~ 30 Tage

Hätte ich fast selber net gedacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Seitdem zock ich nur noch 2-4h am Tag


----------



## taure-auf-melee-cruck (2. Januar 2008)

46 Tage /played
16 Tage auf Stufe 70


----------



## Ghosty 123 (2. Januar 2008)

"Einsicht ist der erste Schritt zur Besserung" so oder so ähnlich heißt es doch. Wenn ihr selber merkt das ihr euren WoW Konsum nicht mehr unter Kontrolle habt, dann müsst ihr Hilfe aufsuchen oder mit ganz viel Willensstärke selbst einschränken. Ich habe auch ca. 8 Monate lang WoW gezockt, hatte aber jetzt gegen Ende keine Probleme aufzuhören.

gruß


----------



## Aavid (2. Januar 2008)

mir gehts genau so!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (2. Januar 2008)

solange man noch zu seinen freunden sagen kann: "Komm hab Zeit lass ma was machen" is noch alles ok. ick find wenn man sich selbst beherscht kann man auch seine freizeit nur mit wow "verscchwenden". ich zb spiele auch viel (kp wielang aufjeden viel^^) aber ich stehe sofort vom rechner auf wenns was zu tun gibt oder Freunde anrufen.



Wenn man das net mehr kann weil wow wichtiger ist sollte man ne pause einlegen (selbst 3 monate gemacht)




MFG Crash_Hunter


----------



## Skrababel (2. Januar 2008)

Ihr solltet euch erst richtige Gedanken machen, wenn es so aussschaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: War vor BC 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katzenwua (2. Januar 2008)

roflmao, das bild is ja ma über krank!!
ich selba spiel nur so 10-13 stunden am tag, geht find i noch..


----------



## BeneXVI (2. Januar 2008)

Wenn das mal so aussieht...kann euch, glaube ich, keiner mehr helfen.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. Januar 2008)

Hab 122 Tage mit meiner Mage 
44 Tage mit Krieger
39 Tage mit Priester
alle 70
dazu muss man sagen der Pri hat das besste Equipt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das sind 205 Tage, irre.


----------



## Nokie (2. Januar 2008)

ich werd mir demnächst auch die mühe amcehn meine /played zusammenzuzählen denke ich komme auch auf 100+ tage is schon iwi erschreckend

ps: das bild is ma derbst bearbeitet.. mit paint!


----------



## Aberon (2. Januar 2008)

Katzenwua schrieb:


> roflmao, das bild is ja ma über krank!!
> ich selba spiel nur so 10-13 stunden am tag, geht find i noch..



Das findest du normal?
Ich find das übertrieben.


----------



## sokill (2. Januar 2008)

Naja bei mir ist es auch nicht mehr ganz schön anzusehen wenn ich /played mach bei Wow aber 
70Schurke 31tage 
70shamy 15tage 
65krieger 11tage 
isst glaube ich noch ganz okay oder ?
Zocke seit dem Realese


----------



## Katzenwua (2. Januar 2008)

Aberon schrieb:


> Das findest du normal?
> Ich find das übertrieben.



nee, ich hab zwa kein rl aber die freunde im meinem ts haben mich voll gern weil ich denen immer o sachen schenk, weiß net ob sie mich nur deswegen mögen, weiß i net.. I hab a scho 21k gold und hab 10k der gb gespendet, jetz bin ich voll der hero in wow und alle lieben mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tobwin (2. Januar 2008)

nur mit meinem priester 106 tage, 11 stunden, 3.....

und da sind keine twinks oder farmchars dabei. 

wobei der da auch die zeit dabei ist wo man nur blöd in og steht oder ähnliches


----------



## The Holy Paladin (2. Januar 2008)

> Habt ihr euch durch WoW veraendert?



Ja und meine gesamte Spielzeit will ich gar nicht genau wissen.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (2. Januar 2008)

lol geil alles ehrfürchtig und 300Tage Spielzeit ^^ Arbeitslos ftw!


----------



## Katzenwua (2. Januar 2008)

aja damit ihr wisst, des is mei char: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Bestbunny
Schauts amal bei ruf, bin a scho bei vui fielen auf ehrfürchtik


----------



## KriX (2. Januar 2008)

Also das Bild ist eindeutig gefaked, da Magier bei der Fraktion Ravenholdt keinen Ruf farmen können.

Zum Topic:
Mein 70er Priester, den ich seit ca. anderthalb Jahren spiele hat 100 tage played.
Zwischendurch habe ich einen Krieger angefangen und ihn mit komplett T4 auf Def und 50 Tage Playedtime ausgestattet.
Jetzt spiel ich nur noch zum Raiden meinen Priester und den Rest der freien Zeit, die aufgrund meiner Arbeit sehr eingeschränkt ist meinen 70er Jäger, der 10 Tage played hat und hol mit ihm s1 set.


----------



## Aavid (2. Januar 2008)

> solange man noch zu seinen freunden sagen kann: "Komm hab Zeit lass ma was machen" is noch alles ok. ick find wenn man sich selbst beherscht kann man auch seine freizeit nur mit wow "verscchwenden". ich zb spiele auch viel (kp wielang aufjeden viel^^) aber ich stehe sofort vom rechner auf wenns was zu tun gibt oder Freunde anrufen.



Welche Freunde?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skrababel (2. Januar 2008)

Nokie schrieb:


> ich werd mir demnächst auch die mühe amcehn meine /played zusammenzuzählen denke ich komme auch auf 100+ tage is schon iwi erschreckend
> 
> ps: das bild is ma derbst bearbeitet.. mit paint!



Bestimmt nicht! Das mit dem Ruf wurde vielleicht via Paint noch angefügt, weil es auf einer seite keinen Platz hatte ...
Siehe Armory: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-reputati...mp;n=Emilyspear


----------



## Lakron (2. Januar 2008)

Hexer lv 70 50d
dudu lv 70 12d

das sind meine einzigen beiden chars und ich spiele seit es wow gibt.. hab das jetzt ned ausgerechnet wieviele stunden das am tag sind.. hab auch oft pause gemacht wegen der schule oder so..


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (2. Januar 2008)

Skrababel schrieb:


> Bestimmt nicht! Das mit dem Ruf wurde vielleicht via Paint noch angefügt, weil es auf einer seite keinen Platz hatte ...
> Siehe Armory: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-reputati...mp;n=Emilyspear



toll, aber nicht mal bei den netherschwingen ehrfürchtig. langweilig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum thema. habe ca. 138 tage spielzeit mit meinem priester. ist aber auch sehr viel afk zeit mit bei.


----------



## Lo1 (2. Januar 2008)

Hi,
also ich hab auch so ca 120 tage played mit 2 70ern ... aber das Bild oO das is ja ma voll übertrieben ey solche leute haben glaub ich kein RL mehr ^^


----------



## Lewa (2. Januar 2008)

zum Bild: warum wurde das in sw gemacht? wenn er nich erholt gewesen wär, dann hätt man ja das lvl gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skrababel (2. Januar 2008)

Lewa schrieb:


> zum Bild: warum wurde das in sw gemacht? wenn er nich erholt gewesen wär, dann hätt man ja das lvl gesehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab das Bild schon vor BC gesehen... und da damals das Höchstlevel 60 war und er/sie full T3 hat schliesse ich daraus, dass er/sie lvl 60 war als das Bild entstand
Hier noch ein Artikel dazu: ARTIKEL


----------



## Harglukk (2. Januar 2008)

Und das hätte welchen Sinn ergeben wenn man das Level gesehen hätte?schau mal auf die EXP von Ihr/Ihm,das is genau die Anzahl die man von 60 auf 61 brauch,hab grad nen Twink von 60 auf 61 gespielt daher weiß ich das noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donnerjäger (2. Januar 2008)

Alter 
scheis die wand an 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Katzenwua hast du eigentlich noch ein rl das is schon krass kennst du eigentlich noch das was auserhalb von deinem pc exestiert.

da geht man raus und da is die SONNE und die hängt am HIMMEL.
du bist doch schon krank.
ich spiel vllt grad mal 1- 2 stunden am tag 
und ich finde das is schn zu viel


----------



## Stonewhip (2. Januar 2008)

@ ThreadStarter:

Bei mir steht: 55d 23h 19h (20d 3h 40m @ Lv70)

Nee, Du hast keinen an der Waffel... Wenn ich alleine an die S-T-U-N-D-E-N auf irgendwelchen ReiseMounts zurückdenke, wird mir schlecht.. Da hat Blizzard gut Kohle verdient, ohne das ich was machen konnte/durfte (außer vielleicht mal auf's Klo zu gehen).. XD



> Alter
> scheis die wand an
> w00t.gif w00t.gif w00t.gif
> Katzenwua hast du eigentlich noch ein rl das is schon krass kennst du eigentlich noch das was auserhalb von deinem pc exestiert.
> ...



Das Mount auf dem Bild (Wintersäbler) heißt bei uns in der Gilde nicht umsonst: HARTZ4-Mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sokill (2. Januar 2008)

Sehr viel spielzeit kommt eh von den alten Raids Mc/Bwl/Aq usw bis endlich alle 40 da waren, gebufft waren und und und ist seeehr viel zeit vergangen ohne das man wirklich gezockt hat .Nur im Ts bissl was gelabert und gewartet .


----------



## Rodak (2. Januar 2008)

Also ich finde die spielzeiten auch erschreckend aber, in der zeit hat man auch ne menge spielspaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und naja ich schau selber nich gerne auf meine spielzeiten zocke auch 6 - 7 stunden am Tag..

70 Schami 44d
70 Jäger 33d


----------



## Darkoli (2. Januar 2008)

KriX schrieb:


> Also das Bild ist eindeutig gefaked, da Magier bei der Fraktion Ravenholdt keinen Ruf farmen können.
> (...)



doch das geht!
alteracgebirge im norden die ganzen syndikat mobs bringen ruf bei ravenholdt, hätt ich selbst auch nicht gedacht und ich spiel hexer und pala!


----------



## Biboxi (2. Januar 2008)

Darkoli schrieb:


> doch das geht!
> alteracgebirge im norden die ganzen syndikat mobs bringen ruf bei ravenholdt, hätt ich selbst auch nicht gedacht und ich spiel hexer und pala!



Ja, aber nur 5 Ruf pro mob. das ist schon n bissl arbeit dann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Haihappen- (2. Januar 2008)

Bei mir sieht es so aus:

Schurke (70) - 33 Tage
Krieger (70) - 17 Tage

= 50 Tage
= 1200 Stunden

Ich habe aufgehört, weil ich mich gefragt habe was mir das ganze bringt. Spaß kann ich mir auch woanders holen - für weniger Zeit. Im Endeffekt habe ich sowieso nichts davon - beim nächsten Addon ist mein Equip sowieso wieder nichts wert. Denk mal drüber nach, vielleicht hilft es dir auch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silentdéath142 (2. Januar 2008)

Das Bild von oben ist glaub ich kein Fake
(-> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-reputati...mp;n=Emilyspear )

Ich selber habe mit meinem Schurken 50 Tage playtime, wobei ich finde da sich zwischendurch schon wirklich krass viel gespielt habe( Blutelf schurke also erst nach bc angefangen)

Manchmal frage ich mich auch was das alles soll aber im Endeffekt ist WoW  ein im Vergleich billiger Zeitvertreib, wenn man Spaß drann hat warum sollte man es nicht spielen? Gedanken sollte man sich machen wenn man andere Sachen wegen WoW vernachlässigt, z.B. die Party lieber sausen lässt um ssc zu raiden... da sollt emna sich dann so langsam gedanken machen..

Ich selbst bin schüler,hab demnach viel freizeit und verbringe sie halt auch mit WoW, woher die ganzen Erwachsenen diese Zeit allerdings nehmen würd emich auch mal interessieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ist meine Meinung zu dem Thema muss im Endeffekt jeder für sich selbst entscheiden wan es des guten zuviel ist..


----------



## eikira (2. Januar 2008)

Skrababel schrieb:


> Ihr solltet euch erst richtige Gedanken machen, wenn es so aussschaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ravenhold und shen'dralar auf ehrfürchtig?
shen'dralar würde eventuell funktionieren wenn man ca 500 düsterbruch verzauberungen macht -.- das heisst 500 verzauberungen der dümmsten sorte!
ravenhold wüsst ich jetzt ma garnicht wie man überhaupt pushen könnte -.-

300 tage played. das ist fast ein ganzes jahr lang nur in wow rumhängen. möglich ist es ja. aber wo bleibt da der schlaf?
riecht meiner meinung nach fake. und das vor bc das heisst er hat minimum pro tag 12 stunden gespielt seit release bis zu bc.

no life


----------



## Decosia (2. Januar 2008)

Katzenwua schrieb:


> roflmao, das bild is ja ma über krank!!
> ich selba spiel nur so 10-13 stunden am tag, geht find i noch..



Dich will ich später mal nicht über deine Arbeitszeiten meckern hören...


----------



## Al_Capone (2. Januar 2008)

AHHH hab mal nach dem mage gekuckt der da auf dem bild is also arsenal nach Emilyspear gesucht 

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-reputati...mp;n=Emilyspear

 das is net mehr normal kp wie aber das is nicht normal 


  ( finde dieses thema gut so kann mann mal nach denken was hir so an zeit *verloren* geht )


----------



## tschilpi (2. Januar 2008)

Katzenwua schrieb:


> nee, ich hab zwa kein rl aber die freunde im meinem ts haben mich voll gern weil ich denen immer o sachen schenk, weiß net ob sie mich nur deswegen mögen, weiß i net.. I hab a scho 21k gold und hab 10k der gb gespendet, jetz bin ich voll der hero in wow und alle lieben mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich will keinen Vorurteilen aber.. 3 Beiträge - Troll?


----------



## Paracos (2. Januar 2008)

i find es is besser am tag  5 std oda wa zu spielen als wie (z.B  bei mir in der schule wo   60% rauchen und jede woche saufen   meistens  sind die so  15 )  da häng ich lieba a bissi an wow  als  an den zigaretten und den alkohol was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Orkram (2. Januar 2008)

also mich hat es auch schon geschockt wie ich meine played gesehen habe, wie ich das gesehen habe erst dann habe ich erst gemerkt das ich viel zu viel zeit in dsa Spiel investiere und habe mal ne Pause gemacht von Drei Monaten.....aber nun hab ich wieder angefangen zu zocken....
also schaut euch blos net eure /played an ^^


----------



## Danhino (2. Januar 2008)

Katzenwua schrieb:


> roflmao, das bild is ja ma über krank!!
> ich selba spiel nur so 10-13 stunden am tag, geht find i noch..



Also da würde ich schon sehr stark von Sucht sprechen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finde 2-3h am Tag sind ganz okai nur 10 - 13 h sind echt hart, wenn man mal überlegt, dass man im !Durchschnitt! nur 14-16 h wach ist. So ist es zumindest bei mir (nur nicht in den Ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Skrababel (2. Januar 2008)

Katzenwua schrieb:


> nee, ich hab zwa kein rl aber die freunde im meinem ts haben mich voll gern weil ich denen immer o sachen schenk, weiß net ob sie mich nur deswegen mögen, weiß i net.. I hab a scho 21k gold und hab 10k der gb gespendet, jetz bin ich voll der hero in wow und alle lieben mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Glaubst du ja selbst ned  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ro_Jo (2. Januar 2008)

Ja, World of Warcraft ist besser als draußen rumzuhängen, und Drogen zu konsumieren. 
Trotzdem finde ich sollte es eine Grenze geben! 

Ich selber bin in der 10. Klasse eines Gymnasiums sitzen geblieben, und wiederhole sie gerade.
Hatte nun 4 Monate Pause und spiele wieder, aber das große Raiden lasse ich sein, das hat nämlich seeehr viele Abende beansprucht.

70er Krieger: *71 Tage*, 18 Stunden - _9 Tage played auf 70_
70er Warlock: *57 Tage*, 7 Stunden - _24 Tage played auf 70_
55er Schamy:  *7 Tage*, 22 Stunden
+Diverse Twinks

                      ~*137 Tage* played +

Find ich wirklich grausam... wenn ich die ganze Zeit mit Schlagzeug spielen oder Skateboarden verbracht hätte, wäre ich jetzt Profi und hätte was davon. Aber so... nene. Ich würde am liebsten aufhören, den Acc verticken - aber da steckt zuviel hinter, was man geopfert hat - man _liebt_ seine Charakter fast!


----------



## KennyKiller (2. Januar 2008)

Katzenwua schrieb:


> nee, ich hab zwa kein rl aber die freunde im meinem ts haben mich voll gern weil ich denen immer o sachen schenk, weiß net ob sie mich nur deswegen mögen, weiß i net.. I hab a scho 21k gold und hab 10k der gb gespendet, jetz bin ich voll der hero in wow und alle lieben mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Geh vor die Tür und sei da ein HERO! omg wenn ich 11-13 h am Tag spiel bekomm ich zuckungen, hab das einmal gemahct nie mehr, hatte soviel redbull und cola intus konnte 1tag nicht schlafen, ich spiel am Wochenende oder Ferien pro Tag 4-8 stunden , dabei muss man bedenken imemr wenn Freunde anrufen geh ich sofort weg vorm PC, aber so unter der Woche in guten Zeiten vllt 6h in 5Tagen, Ich spiel seit November 06 davon 4Monate Pause sind 9 Monate(270Tage), playtime sinnd 20Tage 4Stunden 48sekunden, Ich steh gerade irgendwie aufm Schlauch, glaub aber 5h am Tag *g*


----------



## Dalarana@Onyxia (2. Januar 2008)

Al_Capone schrieb:


> AHHH hab mal nach dem mage gekuckt der da auf dem bild is also arsenal nach Emilyspear gesucht
> 
> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-reputati...mp;n=Emilyspear
> 
> ...



naja wenn man jezt mal guckt t3 und der legendary stab war zu 60er zeiten gut aber für 70er is der bzw. die nimmer soo IMBA aber die game zeit omg bestimmt 0 rl mehr also diese person sollte besser in eine entzugsanstalt


----------



## BuzzerBeater (2. Januar 2008)

Dalarana@Onyxia schrieb:


> naja wenn man jezt mal guckt t3 und der legendary stab war zu 60er zeiten gut aber für 70er is der bzw. die nimmer soo IMBA aber die game zeit omg bestimmt 0 rl mehr also diese person sollte besser in eine entzugsanstalt






Seitdem BC drausen ist hat diese Person WoW an den Nagel gehängt weil a alles für den Arsch war.

Spielt nur noch sehr selten wie du sehen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fialldarg (2. Januar 2008)

Das Bild: FAKEEEEEEEEEEEEE, k.A was der für ne Rüssi hat, aber die sieht net aus wie "vor BC"^^
Die Fraktionen, die sind alle Erürchtig, und der reitem aufm Wintersäbler (sprich 840qests um den zu kriegen, muss man machen), er hat nen Razzaschiraptor, net schlimm...
War vor BC die Goldgrenze net bei 10k oder so, der hat 60k, aber weiß net mehr wie grenze war...
played: 305 d
played auf dieser stufe: 291.....also k.A welches level der ist, aber an Erfahrungsleiste sieht man des es weitergeht, also 60 und als BC draussen war oder 59 und das equip?
Der poster des Bilds sagt, "Bild war vor Bc", also geht das doch gar net?
Egal....lustiges Bildchen

EdiT: gerade bemerkt "Brut des Norzdumo" dingsbums, k.A wie des richtig heißt, gabs doch erst mit HDW oder?
                                 Und der hat ne Urmondstofftasche glaub ich...


Edit2: Gerade den Link zur Armory gesehn, wtf......vielleicht doch ken fake, aber krank


----------



## bma (2. Januar 2008)

Naja ich versteh net wo das Problem ist, ich finde WOW zu spielen ist genau son Hobby wie Skaten oder Modelleisenbahn. Natürlich gibt es ausnahmen (Chinafarmer) die es übertreiben, aber wenn man Spaß dran hat wieso net? Die ganzen Politiker Eltern usw. haben halt gleich Vorurteile geschlossen über WOW -.-

Und ja man _liebt_ seine Chars einfach man sieht sie immer im Spiel, geht durch gute und schlechte Zeiten. Ist rein theoretisch wien Hund  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



btw. Bild = Fake  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/played:

Shadowpriest: 55 Tage
Firemage      : 7 Tage

ich spiel seid *4.11.06*  ich finde das geht noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Basilan (2. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) oh man ich hab grad mal insgesammt auch mit allen chars so 45 tage (minus 5-8tage wegen kleinerm bruder) playtime und ich zocke seit über einem jahr! mein main ist sehr gut equiped und habe bald meinen 2ten 70ger.. Sry, ich finde das ich viel spiele, doch wenn ich so manch andere seh.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nixgut..

mfg


----------



## simion (2. Januar 2008)

Level 51 Jäger 12 Tage


----------



## Varot (2. Januar 2008)

zum Ruf: hatte auf Stufe 10 wohlwollend bei Unterstadt und auf 28 bei denen Respecktvoll und bei Donnerfels den Trollen und Ogri freundlich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (2. Januar 2008)

Mit meinem Main knappe 150 Tage /played. Ich bereue nichts.


----------



## -killler- (2. Januar 2008)

spiele seit ca. 6 monaten und played 32 tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crueldead (2. Januar 2008)

Fialldarg schrieb:


> Das Bild: FAKEEEEEEEEEEEEE, k.A was der für ne Rüssi hat, aber die sieht net aus wie "vor BC"^^
> Die Fraktionen, die sind alle Erürchtig, und der reitem aufm Wintersäbler (sprich 840qests um den zu kriegen, muss man machen), er hat nen Razzaschiraptor, net schlimm...
> War vor BC die Goldgrenze net bei 10k oder so, der hat 60k, aber weiß net mehr wie grenze war...
> played: 305 d
> ...



alter ich hasse diese fakeschreier die keine ahnung haben er hat full t3+atiesh das siehst du  auch im wow arsenal! http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...mp;n=Emilyspear und da sind ja wohl auch fast 90% der fraktionen auf erfürchtig

edit1:sry nich dein 2tes edit gelesen^^


----------



## fst (2. Januar 2008)

Katzenwua schrieb:


> nee, ich hab zwa kein rl aber die freunde im meinem ts haben mich voll gern weil ich denen immer o sachen schenk, weiß net ob sie mich nur deswegen mögen, weiß i net.. I hab a scho 21k gold und hab 10k der gb gespendet, jetz bin ich voll der hero in wow und alle lieben mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




klingt ja toll...(Wie du dir deine freunde erkaufst^^)


----------



## Klunker (2. Januar 2008)

Hmm 20 Tage bis jetzt seid dem Mai letzten Jahres...zum Glück mach ich ne Pause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe noch nen Schami und nen Schurken  einer drei Tage und einer fünf Tage.


----------



## Te-Rax (2. Januar 2008)

Ich selbst habe es geschafft in einem Jahr bisschen mehr als 2000 Std. zu spielen, und das ist meiner meinung auch zu viel gewesen. Ich habe viel,lange un intensiv WoW gespielt, und nach meine Auffassung, lohnt es sich nicht...


----------



## Xeniea (3. Januar 2008)

22Tage in 14 Monaten is ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thursoni (3. Januar 2008)

Katzenwua schrieb:


> roflmao, das bild is ja ma über krank!!
> ich selba spiel nur so 10-13 stunden am tag, geht find i noch..



Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Kagrim (3. Januar 2008)

die 305 Tage sind gefakt wenn man das bild downloadet und ranzoom sieht man es gut.


----------



## Vide (3. Januar 2008)

Ja das kenn ich aber viel krasser hab nen lvl 15 dudu,
hab ma /played gemacht und dann 15h -.-

hab aber nen angelskill von über 150, nen kochkunstskill von 150 und berufe beide auch auf 150^^


----------



## X0RDAN (3. Januar 2008)

Hey ich spiele 10min pro  tag wow


----------



## Georg217 (3. Januar 2008)

Ist nicht viel. Hab mit den meistne Twinks so viel xDDDD. Auserdem hab ich oft Leute gesehen die am Main Char 160 Time haben.


----------



## Tikume (3. Januar 2008)

Ich finde das Buch "Momo" trifft das Thema recht gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katzenwua (3. Januar 2008)

he leute, i bin wieder da!
i bin 25 und hab an vui geilen job als manager bei microsoft (i verdien 8000euro am tag)im büro spiel i immer voll viel weils mir einfach voll viel spaß macht und wenn i amal gold brauch kauf is ma einfach oder so..
und alle die sagen das sie nur 2 stundn am tak spielen die lügen voll weil des sind die die aufstehen, aufs klo gehen und dann wow spielen gehen, des sin ma die liebsten!

also ihr seids nur neidig auf mich und des is ganz klar für mich jajaja


----------



## corliote (3. Januar 2008)

Katzenwua schrieb:


> he leute, i bin wieder da!
> i bin 25 und hab an vui geilen job als manager bei microsoft (i verdien 8000euro am tag)im büro spiel i immer voll viel weils mir einfach voll viel spaß macht und wenn i amal gold brauch kauf is ma einfach oder so..
> und alle die sagen das sie nur 2 stundn am tak spielen die lügen voll weil des sind die die aufstehen, aufs klo gehen und dann wow spielen gehen, des sin ma die liebsten!
> 
> also ihr seids nur neidig auf mich und des is ganz klar für mich jajaja


omg, rechtschreibung ungenügend
du kannst ein nur leid tun so viele lügen zu erzählen in einen post, armes geschöpf


----------



## Pymonte (3. Januar 2008)

ka, schlechte ironie...

ansonten is doch egal wieviel man /played hat. manche haben nicht ma 50 tage und alles gesehen, andere finden noch nach 150 tagen etwas.

ich selbst hab 127tage. aber ich finde des net zu viel. is eben meine spielzeit. ob ich da nun fussball spiele oder wow, wo is der unterschied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mazze3333 (3. Januar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich finde das Buch "Momo" trifft das Thema recht gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



muss man es kennen


----------



## Daely (3. Januar 2008)

> he leute, i bin wieder da!
> i bin 25 und hab an vui geilen job als manager bei microsoft (i verdien 8000euro am tag)im büro spiel i immer voll viel weils mir einfach voll viel spaß macht und wenn i amal gold brauch kauf is ma einfach oder so..
> und alle die sagen das sie nur 2 stundn am tak spielen die lügen voll weil des sind die die aufstehen, aufs klo gehen und dann wow spielen gehen, des sin ma die liebsten!
> 
> also ihr seids nur neidig auf mich und des is ganz klar für mich jajaja



i love you

you made my day


----------



## Katzenwua (3. Januar 2008)

Daely schrieb:


> i love you
> 
> you made my day



seht ihr burschen? er mag mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
is mir egal was ihr zu mir sagt, ich bin cool und ein toller burshe und ihr seit mir nur nerdig


----------



## Minko (3. Januar 2008)

8000 Euro verdienst du am Tag!Das glaubst du doch wohl selber nicht normale Menschen verdienen im Monat 2000-4000 Euro macht wenn die nicht am Wochenende nicht arbeiten so 100-200 am Tag und du 8000?Also wenn du Xavier Naidoo oder ein anderer Top-Sänger wärst könnte ich das verstehen aber nicht
als Otto-normal WoW Spieler! Ich spiele wenn ich dazu komme 1-2 Stunden am Tag und bin stolz drauf   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prophi (3. Januar 2008)

Das mit zurückgezogen und Sucht kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen. Ich oute mich hier mal als "böser Freund".

Wie man das sieht ist von der Sicht abhängig.
Nachdem mein Freund mit WoW anfing habe ich auch damit angefangen. Für mich war es jedoch ein Spiel wie jedes andere auch. Ich habe auch ne Freundin und unternehme halt lieber mit Ihr was als das ich da Stundenlang rumspiele. Meine Durchshcnittszeit am Tag lag so bei ca. 2 Stunden.

Bei meinem Freund (Single, 29 Jahre alt) war es anders. Er spielte am Schnitt ca. 6-10 Stunden. Wenn nicht sogar öfter. Es war immer massiver und öfter. Er spielte die nächte durch, ging verschlafen zur Arbeit...
Kam des öfteren zuspät machte oft krank. Bekam 2 Abmahnungen vom Chef. Er redete nachher nur noch über WoW. Um meinen Freudn nicht zu verlieren spielte ich noch ab und an, obwohl ich an dieser Sammelwut garkeine Lust mehr hatte. Ich traf ihn selten im RL noch, dafür umso häufiger Ingame.

Als er dann in Gilden ging war der Untergang perfekt. Er sprach wo er bei mir zu Besuch war nur noch von WoW...er sagte wenn er mich RL besucht hätte er die Stunde Gold farmen können....
Für die Gilde holte er sich Teamspeak und Skype. Dann gelang er an eine Gilde die ihn als "Freund" bezeichnete. Er redete dann nur noch von der Gilde. Wo er mal nicht einloggen konnte ergriff über Skype die Gilde die Chance...beredete ihn...fragte ihn  nach PW, Kontodaten...Adresse..Personalausweiossdaten.

Als ich davon erfuhr war ich schockiert wie leichtsinnig man sein kann. Ich stellte die Gilde zur Rede und die redete auch davon das er doch Ihr Freund ist....
Bei dieser Verwischung dfer Wirklichkeit sprach ich mit allen ein Machtwort...ich kenne meinen Freund seit 10 Jahren...wir sind durch Dick und Dünn gegangen...und da sprechen Chatter die sich noch nie Persönlich begenet sind von "Freundschaft".
Ich hab mit meinem Freund geredet das er mal wieder seinen Reelen Verpflichtungen nachkommen sollte, da ihn WoW keine Nachrung gibt..
Arbeit ist das wichtigste und Freunde wie Familie!
Aber er sagte nur so daher...das er es reduzieren wollte. Nach kurzer Zeit ging es wieder los...und er spielte wieder meeeehr und meeehr.

Ich sah nur noch die Möglichkeit seinen Account zu nehmen und sein PW zu ändern.
Ich schob die Schuld auf Blizzard was sie für ein doofes Spiel machen...das es nicht klappt.
Ich versprach ihm aber mich drum zu kümmern, das er wieder spielen kann.
Das war das erste Mal das ich meinem Freund belogen habe, und es tut mir sehr Weh.
Aber ich hatte Angst meinen besten Freund zu verlieren.
Ich habe ewig geschwiegen und es nie erzählt....ich will und werde es auch nie.

Denn....

Er hatte mittlerweile seine Arbeit verloren....kam in die Schuldenfalle....konnte dann seine monatliche Gebühren nichtmehr bezahlen....musste so zwangweise mit WoW aufhören.
Er hat zum Glück kein Geld mehr dafür.

Aber seitdem er nichtmehr spielt redet er trotzdem immer wieder davon...wie toll doch WoW ist und das er es immer wieder spielen will.

Ich bin Mittlerwiele nach Herr der Ringe Online gegangen weil ich finde das bei WoW zuvbiele Kinder sind und ich mehr auf Rollenspiel stehe. Ich versuche das er irgendwann von WoW ablässt...habe ihn schon Call of Duty 4, Herr der Ringe Online gezeigt....
Mich plagt ein schlechtes gewissen weil ich ihn damals angelogen ahbe und ihm praktisch seinen Account gespeert habe. Mit recht!?


----------



## K0l0ss (3. Januar 2008)

Hab auf meinem Hunter 49 Tage 22 Stunden 48 Minuten gesamt. Davon 30 Tage 3 Stunden 10 Minuten auf 70.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja. Aber ich schau schon, das ich nicht zu viel spiele. Gerade wegen meiner Freundin komm ich in letzter Zeit recht wenig zum zocken. Da ich aber sowieso nur noch raide passt das.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corliote (3. Januar 2008)

Prophi schrieb:


> Das mit zurückgezogen und Sucht kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen. Ich oute mich hier mal als "böser Freund".
> 
> Wie man das sieht ist von der Sicht abhängig.
> Nachdem mein Freund mit WoW anfing habe ich auch damit angefangen. Für mich war es jedoch ein Spiel wie jedes andere auch. Ich habe auch ne Freundin und unternehme halt lieber mit Ihr was als das ich da Stundenlang rumspiele. Meine Durchshcnittszeit am Tag lag so bei ca. 2 Stunden.
> ...




ich finde nicht das du nen schlechtes gewissen haben musst, es war ehr der richtige weg einen freund den gefallen zu tun und ihn aus der sucht raus zu holen, wahre freundschaft halt. sehr gut gemacht, nun musst du nur noch drauf achten das er sich keinen neuen acc zu legt


----------



## voltagon (3. Januar 2008)

Prophi schrieb:


> Das mit zurückgezogen und Sucht kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen. Ich oute mich hier mal als "böser Freund".
> 
> Wie man das sieht ist von der Sicht abhängig.
> Nachdem mein Freund mit WoW anfing habe ich auch damit angefangen. Für mich war es jedoch ein Spiel wie jedes andere auch. Ich habe auch ne Freundin und unternehme halt lieber mit Ihr was als das ich da Stundenlang rumspiele. Meine Durchshcnittszeit am Tag lag so bei ca. 2 Stunden.
> ...



Ich finde du hast richtig gehandelt, hätte ich auch so gemacht.
ich hab 70d played, ein 70er und ein 66er, seit ich WoW spiele weiss ich das es süchtig machen kann, und hab mir von Anfang an 1 Regel aufgestellt. "Sobald meine Freunde etwas unternehmen wollen, gehe ich offline auch mitten in der Instanz."

Ein Freund von mir war ganz geschickt und hat mich verkuppelt. Wenn das nicht geklappt hätte, hätte er dasselbe getan wie du Prophi.


----------



## Sausage (3. Januar 2008)

Ja, mir Recht. Hättest du nicht gehandelt, wozu wäre es dann gekommen? Und wenn du sagst du outest dich als "böser Freund" muss ich sagen, dass es weder böse ist ihm auf diese Art und Weise zu helfen, noch ist es nicht böse, die WoW freaks, die nur noch vor dem PC hocken, damit zu warnen.


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (3. Januar 2008)

So.. meine /played Zeiten:

70-Mage:     70d. 15h. 15min Gesamt| 18d. 12h. 25min auf der Stufe 70
70-Huntress:36d. 07h. 17min Gesamt| 06d. 16h. 48min auf der Stufe 70
60-Warrior:  13d. 09h. 26min Gesamt| 00d. 23h. 50min auf der Stufe 60
31-Druid:     04d. 18h. 47min Gesamt| 00d. 01h. 02min auf der Stufe 31 
21-Warrior:  03d. 05h. 48min Gesamt| 00d. 02h. 02min auf der Stufe 21 
21-Rogue:    01d. 19h. 52min Gesamt| 00d. 01h. 45min auf der Stufe 21
18-Paladin:   00d. 21h. 08min Gesamt| 00d. 00h. 26min auf der Stufe 18
17-Shaman:  00d. 18h. 29min Gesamt| 00d. 00h. 50min auf der Stufe 17

Ich zocke so c.a 7-8h pro Tag.
(Nein, Ich bin nicht Arbeitslos, da ich Schüler bin. Und Reallife habe Ich auch.)

Macht euch selbst n Bild draus.^^


----------



## taurados (3. Januar 2008)

hatte 70 tage played auf 3 accounts wie ich ihn verkauft hab jetzt bin ich wow frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prophi (3. Januar 2008)

corliote schrieb:


> ich finde nicht das du nen schlechtes gewissen haben musst, es war ehr der richtige weg einen freund den gefallen zu tun und ihn aus der sucht raus zu holen, wahre freundschaft halt. sehr gut gemacht, nun musst du nur noch drauf achten das er sich keinen neuen acc zu legt


Vor kurzem hat er versucht, einen neuen Account zu erstellen..
Da er aber nicht so bewandt mit dem Computer ist, schlug es zum Glück fehl.

Am liebsten würde ich ihn auch mit einer verkuppeln, aber ich bin auch eher nen stillerer genosse, der sich mal lieber mit der Freundin ne DVD reinzieht...als immer Party, Disco etc.

WoW ist ja auch ansich nen schickes Spiel, aber das mit meinem Freund hatte mich nen bissel schockiert.
Wie sich ein Mensch verändern kann...und wie er auch manipuliert werden kann.
Wo es von anderen Spielern an "seine persönlichen Daten" ging. Da dachte ich: "was geht hier eigentlich ab!?" Helf ihm.

Ich wurde als Eifersüchtiger Freund von den ganzen Gildenmitgliedern abgestempelt. Und auch von meinem Freund nur komisch beäugt.
Aber letzendlich kenne ich ihn doch am besten und möchte natürlich für ihn auch nur das beste...


----------



## Thursoni (3. Januar 2008)

mazze3333 schrieb:


> muss man es kennen



Sollte man.


----------



## JosAngel (3. Januar 2008)

Also ich schreib ja egtl so gut wie gar nix hier ins Forum, aber jetzt muss ich ma^^

Was die played-time angeht, ja ich komm auch weit über 350 Tage mit meinen ganzen Chars, aber RL is Primär und geht auch mir vor...

Allerdings is das kein Fake oder irgendwie bearbeitet... wer es nich glaubt schaut hier:
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...mp;n=Emilyspear

Ich urteile nich, das Recht hab ich nich, aber es is schon irgendwie krank^^
Kann man ja nur hoffen das Person X hinter dem Char auch im RL was auf die Reihe bekommt und nich nur virtuell einen auf dicke Hose macht...

Aber jedem seine Sache...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß


----------



## Dusktumy (3. Januar 2008)

Wenn Ihr alle es so erschreckend findet wenn ihr /played bei Euren Chars anmacht, dann laßt es doch einfach bleiben^^

ist als wie man sich net schlecht fühlt und man geht zum arzt und der findet was xD


----------



## Maxtiberius (3. Januar 2008)

Imho ist das kein Phänomen auf das WoW das Monopol besitzt. Schaut euch doch im Internet um. Überall dasselbe. Die Leute verbringen zig Stunden am Tag vor dem PC, in Foren, Chatrooms, Spielen usw. Sie fliehen in Scharen aus ihrem "realen Leben". Liegt das Problem jetzt im Internet? Oder liegt das Problem nicht viel eher dort draußen? 

my2cents


----------



## Lookii (3. Januar 2008)

Mit meinem Main-Char, einem Paladin, habe ich um die 60 Tage /played Time.. 
Mit meinem Twink, einem krieger, um die 9 Tage /played Time, der ist im Moment auf Level 52..
Sonst hab ich eigentlich keine großartigen Charaktere..
Wenn man bedenkt das ich seit Release zocke ist die Zeit schon ok so..


----------



## Tikume (3. Januar 2008)

mazze3333 schrieb:


> muss man es kennen



Momo wurde sogar verfilmt, wäre es nur ein Buch hätte ich nichtmal gewagt es hier zu erwähnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leandrar (3. Januar 2008)

Mein main 350 Tage Payed mein 2 70er 18 tage


----------



## Maxtiberius (3. Januar 2008)

Eins wollte ich noch zu Person X schreiben. Ich glaube mir einen hinreichend großen Eindruck vom Spiel, besonders von seinem Schwierigkeitsgrad, gemacht zu haben. Und ich finde, dass es eine ziemlich enorme Leistung ist, seinen Character derart zu entwickeln. Das erfordert ausserordentliche soziale Kompetenz, weil man sowas auf keinen Fall alleine hinbekommt, auch nicht mit drei, vier Leuten. Und es erfordert sehr viel Disziplin und Fleiß. Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass diese Person im "realen Leben" ebenfalls viel erreichen kann, wenn nicht sogar bereits hat.


----------



## Adalin (5. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Is nur mein Main, andere hab ich nicht dazu gezählt

naja es geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spiele den Charakter jetzt seid dem 27.12.05
Und WoW seid dem 7.6.05 xD


----------



## Arktus83 (5. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tragoile (5. Januar 2008)

naja habe mit meinem Hexer glaube 20 Tage Priester 17 Tage und Kriegerin unter 10 Tage = 47 Tage + 1,5 Tage wegen Twinks
Ich spiele seit mehr als 6 Monaten. 
Also sagt, was ihr wollt, so extrem finde ich es persönlich nicht. Habe ja noch ein RL, wiederrum muss man RL auch definieren.

P.s. OMG wie arm ist das, wenn man das Buch 'Momo' nicht kennt *kopfschüttel*


----------



## zirus_bubbles (5. Januar 2008)

Gibts ein Addon oder eine möglichkeit die spielzeit von allen chres auf einmal zus ehn keine lust überall einzu loggen ach und rechnet auch mal die zeit dazu wo man gewartet hat das die server wieder on kommen wenn sie mal down waren da kommt auch was zusammen^^


----------



## sharkZ (5. Januar 2008)

Spiele seid  Anfang Oktober 06 :
1. Char : Jäger ( Vor BC Mainchar) = 56 Days Insg. 22Days davon auf 70. 
2. Char : Hexenmeister = 16 Days Insg und 5 Days auf 70.
3. Char : Paladin ( Jetztiger Mainchar ) = 75 Days insg. und 56Days davon auf 70. ( Ist Blutelf )

Das sind nach Adam Riese : 147 Played Tage. ( Ohne 16er und 26er Gammeltwink einberechnet ).

Ich finde, es geht noch^^


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (5. Januar 2008)

Skrababel schrieb:


> Ihr solltet euch erst richtige Gedanken machen, wenn es so aussschaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





wie hast du das gemacht


----------



## Frek01 (5. Januar 2008)

ich hab au schon viele wow stunden hinter mir link
ich zock aber auch schon seit wow release bzw kurz nach release


----------



## Thorat (5. Januar 2008)

Katzenwua schrieb:


> nee, ich hab zwa kein rl aber die freunde im meinem ts haben mich voll gern weil ich denen immer o sachen schenk, weiß net ob sie mich nur deswegen mögen, weiß i net.. I hab a scho 21k gold und hab 10k der gb gespendet, jetz bin ich voll der hero in wow und alle lieben mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fertig Fantasiert?

Edit:
Aber ich finds lustig das ihr es ihm noch geglaubt hat... Zumindest am Anfang, schon beim ersten Post merkt man doch dass das einfach nur Geister Dünschiss sein kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxtiberius (5. Januar 2008)

Mensch, dass ist doch blanke Ironie. Nie und nimmer meint der das ernst.


----------



## haukii (5. Januar 2008)

"Im Vergleich zu vorher bin ich schon viel zurueckgezogener geworden.. lieber daheim sitzen und WoW spielen, als rauszugehen und irgendwas zu unternehmen. Billig ist es obendrein, ich habe noch nie im Leben so viel Geld gespart als im letzten Jahr, denn so gut wie jeder andere Zeitvertreib ist teurer. "


Wenn ich mal so nachdenke isses bei mir genauso... Wenn man sich mal ernsthaft Gedanken dadrüber macht is des schon schlimm... aber naja mich hat der Verkäufer der mir WoW verkauft gewarnt. Seine Worte :" Du weist schon, dass sich deine schulischen Leistungen und deine sozialen Kontakte stark verschlechtern werden?" Damals hab ich das einfach so abgetan aber wenn ich mal zurück denke : o.O


----------



## mightyBaron (5. Januar 2008)

226 /played since feb 05
- 50 afk & idle time ;D

Wo ist dieses Bild gefaket? Ruhe Ihr schlechten PS banausen oder CPD nappo's...


----------



## Darkunit (5. Januar 2008)

also ich find das schon erschreckend..
aber: jetzt kann man anfangen zu philosophieren^^
so sinn des lebens usw.. denn wer hat je gesagt, dass wow zeitverschwendung ist??
ist es am ende eines lebens nicht egal ob man ne 1 in mathe hatte oder nicht, oder nen golf statt einen ferrari?? manche leute sind der ansicht wow ist eben wichtiger xD vllt sterben die ja glücklicher D

aber eig ist das alles so psyho kram- muss jeder selbst für sich wissen, wie er lebt und davon abhängend wieviel er spielt.

ich persönlich komme mit meinem main auf 12 tage (lvl65) und finde das eig schon zu viel ^^


_________________________________

wer sich wirklich dafür interessiert sollte sich das hier durchlesen:

http://sw-guide.de/2007-01/world-of-warcra...eines-menschen/


mich persönlich hat das eig schon sehr verblüfft, denn ich habe in diesem jungen mann zum teil mich selbst wiedererkannt =(  naja macht euch selbst ein bild davon...

_________________________________

freue mich auf antworten

MfG Darkunit


----------



## DSZeraphine (5. Januar 2008)

Habe 4 70er davon spiele ich derzeit noch 2 und diverse Twinks im lv 30 - 70 Bereich. Spiele seit dem Release und habe in der Zeit bestimmt 6x mit meinem ehemaligen Mainchar den Server gewechselt und Aufgrund von meiner Schwangerschaft 6 Monate WoW - Pause eingelegt. Komme bestimmt auf 200 Tage played wenn nicht mehr, wenn ich alle lv 40 Twinks einrechne die ich regelmäßig lösche. Aber auch bei soviel Spielzeit und angeblichem RL - Verlust hab ich doch nicht vergessen worum es im Leben geht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klick mich!http://s3.directupload.net/file/d/1232/nafvpoma_jpg.htm


----------



## Sunay´swrathbringer (5. Januar 2008)

Also ich hab mal so pie mal daumen über alle chars geschaut und siehe da es sind doch  über 100 tage ist schon hart das man so viel zeit in wow rein steckt.....


----------



## sharkZ (5. Januar 2008)

Spiele seid  Anfang Oktober 06 :
1. Char : Jäger ( Vor BC Mainchar) = 56 Days Insg. 22Days davon auf 70. 
2. Char : Hexenmeister = 16 Days Insg und 5 Days auf 70.
3. Char : Paladin ( Jetztiger Mainchar ) = 75 Days insg. und 56Days davon auf 70. ( Ist Blutelf )

Das sind nach Adam Riese : 147 Played Tage. ( Ohne 16er und 26er Gammeltwink einberechnet ).

Ich finde, es geht noch^^


----------



## Plasticax (6. Januar 2008)

Maxtiberius schrieb:


> Imho ist das kein Phänomen auf das WoW das Monopol besitzt. Schaut euch doch im Internet um. Überall dasselbe. Die Leute verbringen zig Stunden am Tag vor dem PC, in Foren, Chatrooms, Spielen usw. Sie fliehen in Scharen aus ihrem "realen Leben". Liegt das Problem jetzt im Internet? Oder liegt das Problem nicht viel eher dort draußen?
> 
> my2cents



Der beste beitrag den ich je bei so nem thema gelsen hab! Hut ab! 

ich persönlich hab auch VIEL wow gezockt. hab dann gemerkt wie ich mein freundeskreis vernachlässigt habe. Ich zock seit fast 5 Monaten nicht mehr und merke immer noch die nachwirkungen. Zwar hab ich n paar freunde wieder zurück gewonnen, jedoch ist am wochende nicht mehr soviel mit parties oder so... 

AN ALLE die aufhören wollen: der erste monat ist am schlimmsten, weil man sich erst an den veränderten Tagesablauf umgewöhnen muss. Danach geht es.


----------



## Ghosty 123 (6. Januar 2008)

Plasticax schrieb:


> Der beste beitrag den ich je bei so nem thema gelsen hab! Hut ab!
> 
> ich persönlich hab auch VIEL wow gezockt. hab dann gemerkt wie ich mein freundeskreis vernachlässigt habe. Ich zock seit fast 5 Monaten nicht mehr und merke immer noch die nachwirkungen. Zwar hab ich n paar freunde wieder zurück gewonnen, jedoch ist am wochende nicht mehr soviel mit parties oder so...
> 
> AN ALLE die aufhören wollen: der erste monat ist am schlimmsten, weil man sich erst an den veränderten Tagesablauf umgewöhnen muss. Danach geht es.



Ich hab auch ne menge WoW gezockt, bis dann meine Wehrdienstzeit kam. Plötzlich hab ich die Lust an WoW verloren, meinen Account eingefroren und das Leben wieder genossen....


----------



## Barbarak (6. Januar 2008)

Barbarak (Hunter) lvl70 233 d 16 h auf lvl 70 42 d 15 h (eindeutig main)

Saxnot (Schurke) lvl70 32 d 14 h

Kharit (pala) lvl66 21 d 4 h 

Böhser (HM) lvl70 19 d 16 h 

und noch 6 kleinere twinks auf dem selben server 3 davon bank

und 4 auf anderen servern bei denen sich die zeit nicht lohnt zum tippen ^^


----------



## Melian (6. Januar 2008)

Das bild ist uralt und ein FAKE!.. fallt nicht immer drauf rein..


----------



## Basilan (6. Januar 2008)

Omg o.0!
Barbak ich hab auch nen Hunter als Main, und dafür das ich erst 2monate vor bc angefangen habe, hast du trotzdem mehr playtime mit ihm auf 70 als ich insgesammt mit main und fast allen twinks!!

mir würde das schon stark zu denken geben...


----------



## Zultharox (6. Januar 2008)

Ich komme mit meinem main und 46er Haupt-Twink auf extaxt 26 Tage, allerdings habe ich zich Twinks zwischen 10-20 und einen gelöschten 42er...

Spielen tue ich nun ca. 12 Monate.

Also habe ich grob geschätzt 1 Monat mit WoW verbracht, vielleicht ein wenig mehr oder weniger, ist zwar nicht ganz so extrem da ich sehr oft afk laufen lasse und RL bei mir immer Vorrang hat, aber ich weiss schon was ich mir für 2008 vornehme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chiccolo (6. Januar 2008)

Kann mir mal einer sagen , wie man einen Drittel seines lebens ,neben schlafen und RL ,WoW zocken kann??
Na gut das RL kann ich wohl vergessen ^^
Aber krank find ich das schon wenn man seit beginn von WoW ca.350 d gespielt hat


----------



## Daragoon (6. Januar 2008)

Ein Professor stand vor seiner Philosophieklasse und hatte einige Gegenstände vor sich. Als der Unterricht begann, nahm er wortlos einen sehr großen Blumentopf und füllte diesen mit Golfbällen. Er fragte die Studenten, ob der Topf nun voll sei. Sie bejahten es.
Dann nahm der Professor einen Behälter mit Kieselsteinen und schüttete diese in den Topf. Er bewegte den Topf sachte, und die Kieselsteine rollten in die Leerräume zwischen den Golfbällen. Dann fragte er die Studenten wiederum, ob der Topf nun voll sei. Sie stimmten zu.
Der Professor nahm als nächstes eine Dose mit Sand und schüttete diesen in den Topf.Natürlich füllte der Sand den kleinsten verbleibenden Freiraum. Er fragte wiederum, ob der Topf nun voll sei. Die Studenten antworteten einstimmig "ja".
Der Professor holte zwei Dosen Bier unter dem Tisch hervor, schüttete den ganzen Inhalt in den Topf und füllte somit den letzten Raum zwischen den Sandkörnern aus. Die Studenten lachten.
"Nun", sagte der Professor, als das Lachen langsam nachließ, "ich möchte, dass Sie diesen Topf als die Repräsentation Ihres Lebens ansehen... Die Golfbälle sind die wichtigen Dinge in Ihrem Leben: Ihre Familie, Ihre Kinder, Ihre Gesundheit, Ihre Freunde; die bevorzugten, ja leidenschaftlichen Aspekte Ihres Lebens, welche, falls in ihrem Leben alles verloren ginge und nur noch diese verbleiben würden, Ihr Leben trotzdem noch erfüllend wäre. Die Kieselsteine symbolisieren die anderen Dinge im Leben wie Ihre Arbeit, Ihr Haus, Ihr Auto. Der Sand ist alles andere, die Kleinigkeiten."
"Falls Sie den Sand zuerst in den Topf geben", fuhr der Professor fort, "hat es weder Platz für die Kieselsteine noch für die Golfbälle. Dasselbe gilt für Ihr Leben. Wenn Sie all Ihre Zeit und Energie in Kleinigkeiten investieren, werden Sie nie Platz haben für die wichtigen Dinge. Achten Sie auf Dinge, welche ihr Glück gefährden. Spielen Sie mit Ihren Kindern, nehmen Sie sich Zeit für eine medizinische Untersuchung, führen Sie Ihren Partner zum Essen aus. Es wird noch immer Zeit bleiben, um das Haus zu reinigen oder andere Pflichten zu erledigen.
Achten Sie zuerst auf die Golfbälle, die Dinge, die wirklich wichtig sind. Setzen Sie Ihre Prioritäten, der Rest ist nur Sand. Einer der Studenten erhob die Hand und wollte wissen, was denn das Bier repräsentieren soll. Der Professor schmunzelte: "Ich bin froh, dass Sie das fragen. Es ist dafür da, Ihnen zu zeigen, dass, egal wie schwierig Ihr Leben auch sein mag, es immer noch Platz gibt für ein oder zwei Bierchen..."


Ein etwas lustige aber zum andenken Stimmende Geschichte. Finde ich sehr passend zum dem Theama.
Vll mal Wow vom Golfball zum Sandkorn machen, nur so nen anklang.

Btw habe 55 Tage played in 15 Monaten :/


----------



## Nahal (6. Januar 2008)

wichtig is eien balance zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weiß ganricht wie viel played ich hab, hab oft neu angefangen und aufgehört weil es mir zu viel. Stehe nun vor Abi und hab seit heute kein WoW mehr da ich mit game Card zogg und will mir auch bis Ende Februar keine neue holen (dann is Abi Schriftlich zuende) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein Freundeskrei spiel auch größtenteils WoW, jedoch, habenw ir alle gleichzeitig angefangen und kannten uns vorher schon und unternehmen auch so noch viel im RL, Raids sind mir zu langweilig deswegen bin ich nur pvp-Monster und kann zu jeder zeit aufhören wenn wo was brennen sollte.

Tipp: Findet einfach die richtige Balance. 2-4h am Tag sind ok, aber alles was über 6h Täglich angeht.... is leider nicht mehr normal... ich hatte zu anfang auch 7-8h am Tag davor verbracht und spiele nun immer Abends 2h. 
und am WE versuch ich das so einzuschränken wie möglich.

MfG Nahal


----------



## Frek01 (6. Januar 2008)

Fialldarg schrieb:


> Das Bild: FAKEEEEEEEEEEEEE, k.A was der für ne Rüssi hat, aber die sieht net aus wie "vor BC"^^
> Die Fraktionen, die sind alle Erürchtig, und der reitem aufm Wintersäbler (sprich 840qests um den zu kriegen, muss man machen), er hat nen Razzaschiraptor, net schlimm...
> War vor BC die Goldgrenze net bei 10k oder so, der hat 60k, aber weiß net mehr wie grenze war...
> played: 305 d
> ...



a) dacht ich auch dass es n fake is aber schau armory

b) die rüssi is t3 du knub

c) der typ hat halt kein rl bzg den exalted/geld hat der wahrscheinlich auch gekauft is jedenfals übelst die 60k

d) die erfahrungsleiste hast du vor bc auch schon gesehn,seitdem die bc talente rausgebracht wurden da hat man dann auch wieder die erfahrungsleiste gesehn

c) kp ob des alles schon geschrieben wurd, mir wayne

edit: "Brut von Nozdormus" ist die Fraktion bei der du Ruf in AQ40 bekommst, ja hat was mit Anachronos vor hdz zu tun aber nich wirklich mit hdz und nein auch keine urmondstofftasche hat der


----------



## Patricko (6. Januar 2008)

Paracos schrieb:


> i find es is besser am tag  5 std oda wa zu spielen als wie (z.B  bei mir in der schule wo   60% rauchen und jede woche saufen   meistens  sind die so  15 )  da häng ich lieba a bissi an wow  als  an den zigaretten und den alkohol was haltet ihr davon?




Naja wie mans nimmt ^^

Ich find nicht Schlimm wenn man jedes Wochende Saufen geht mit paar Freunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man trifft sich ja mit denen und hat spaß UND DA MUSS NET IMMER ALKOHOL IM SPIEL SEIN.

Ich z.b stehe dazu ich bin 15 und gehe fast jedes Wochende mit paar freunden trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht bis zum absturz aber schon um den alltagsstress zu vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und so.

Klar manche halten es für idiotisch mit 15 saufen u.s.w 

Aber heutzutage ist bei den meisten Jugendlichen eben so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Limpi07 (6. Januar 2008)

spiele seit 1 Jahr und habe gerade mal mit allen charakteren zusammengerechnet ca. 20 Tage gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (6. Januar 2008)

Vide schrieb:


> Ja das kenn ich aber viel krasser hab nen lvl 15 dudu,
> hab ma /played gemacht und dann 15h -.-
> 
> hab aber nen angelskill von über 150, nen kochkunstskill von 150 und berufe beide auch auf 150^^



Thefighter ( lvl 19 ) 

/played ~ 35 Tage 

Ich finds aber ok und bereue nichts ( ist ja auch 2 Jahre alt der char )


----------



## Frek01 (6. Januar 2008)

KombinatSchwarzePumpe schrieb:


> Thefighter ( lvl 19 )
> 
> /played ~ 35 Tage
> 
> Ich finds aber ok und bereue nichts ( ist ja auch 2 Jahre alt der char )



des is dann aber n pvp twink^^


----------



## SpamerElite (6. Januar 2008)

eikira schrieb:


> ravenhold und shen'dralar auf ehrfürchtig?
> shen'dralar würde eventuell funktionieren wenn man ca 500 düsterbruch verzauberungen macht -.- das heisst 500 verzauberungen der dümmsten sorte!
> ravenhold wüsst ich jetzt ma garnicht wie man überhaupt pushen könnte -.-
> 
> ...




Was mich wundert wenn es ein fake sein sollte warum dann über eine woche gebraucht auf 60 warum aber das langsame mount aber 60k gold inner tasche


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (6. Januar 2008)

Frek01 schrieb:


> des is dann aber n pvp twink^^



^^ hab nie etwas anderes gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imortal-MM (6. Januar 2008)

main 179 Tage..
twink 60 Tage..

+ diverse kleintwinks zwischen 30-55


----------



## SpamerElite (6. Januar 2008)

Also mein Mage hat ein Played von 71Tagen und Mein Krieger 142Tage.

Zocke seit Release.

Ich bin ehrlich und muss sagen ein Tag ohne WoW gibts für mich nicht ich habe mal 2 Wochen Pause probiert aber nach einer Zeit muss man einfach wieder ob man will oder nicht.


----------



## Lowblade (6. Januar 2008)

noes is ned besonders viel ^^

Hab ATM meinen druiden ~140day played, dann noch meinen mage 10day played und noch meine unzählbaren PvP Twinks also denk ich das ich etwa 200day played habe und ich spiel erst seit weihnachten 2005


----------



## Imortal-MM (6. Januar 2008)

gesammt werdens wohl an die 300 sein wenn man twinks auf anderen realms dazu zählt


----------



## Ronas (6. Januar 2008)

Wenn ich nichts besseres zu tun habe zocke ich am tag auch gut und gern mal bis zu 10 stunden aber das ist eher die ausnahme weil ich (außer wenn ich urlaub habe) nie zeit habe...

Meistens komme ich garnicht dazu viel zu spielen weil freunde anrufen , ich noch irgendwas erledigen muss oder ähnliches...

Mein mage hat 28 tage played...


----------



## Necronos1 (6. Januar 2008)

Also hatte mit meinem Jäger 48 Tage playtime, fullepic, und dann verkauft nachdem ich eingesehen habe, wie viel Zeit ich in nem Jahr verdattelt habe.


----------



## speed_limit (6. Januar 2008)

Also ich glaub schon, dass ich mich ein bisschen verändert hab, auch wenn ich früher schon gerne viel Zeit allein verbracht habe, obwohl ich im Reallife sehr, sehr viele Freunde und Freundinnen habe... Ich werde eigentlich jedes Wochenende irgendwo auf ne Party eingeladen, wenn ich da bin isses auch cool, aber erstmal rauszugehen etc... Keine Ahnung, warum, aber es ist halt so...

Angefangen mit WoW hab ich glaub ich so im Oktober 2006, hab ab Januar 07 bis ungefähr Oktober 07 aber ne Pause gemacht, von der ich dachte, sie sei für immer, aber als ich aus Asien wiedergekommen bin, hab ich mich wieder an WoW gesetzt (einfach weil mir die schön designte Umgebung noch im Kopf war und ich es geHASST habe, wieder zurück im tristen Deutschland zu sein).... Den Char hier hab ich insgesamt glaub ich über einen Zeitraum von ca 6 Monaten oder so gespielt.... Das Resultat sieht folgendermaßen aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind 990 Stunden... Das heißt, rechnen wir mal GANZ grob:

30(tage im monat)x6(monate)=180 Tage
180 (tage)x24 (stunden pro tag)=4320 Stunden
4320 (stunden gesamt)/990 (spielstunden)=4 1/2 Stunden am Tag, ganz grob...

Ich find das reflektierend gesehen schon ne Menge, aber ich werd trotzdem weitermachen, ganz einfach weil sich (wie ich hier auch schon mindestens einem anderen Beitrag entnehmen konnte) eine Art Beziehung zu seinem Charakter entwickelt hat. Klar ist das bedenklich, aber irgendwo ist WoW halt eine gute Möglichkeit um nach der Arbeit zu entspannen und einfach mal für ein paar Stunden die Gedanken vorbeischweifen zu lassen. Vielleicht ist es auch bedenklich, dass man so gut wie nur diesen Weg für sich sieht. 

Naja, ich wünsch euch viel Spaß beim Nachdenken über eure derzeitige Situation, denn mich hat dieser Thread ebenfalls nachdenklich gestimmt. 

mfg, baphometos...


----------



## kaldorei (6. Januar 2008)

Wunderschönen Guten Morgen!

Hab gerade den verlinkten Erfahrungsbericht im offziellen Forum gelesen und stimme da mit einigen überein, die sagen, dass sie es auf jeden Fall früher in Griff bekommen haben bzw. hätten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wie gesagt, eine entsprechend starke Persönlichkeit, so hieß es, vorausgesetzt). Allerdings sehe ich bei 12jährigen, und wow ist ja bereits ab 12 freigegeben, ebenfalls die Gefahr, dass es da riesen Ärger sowohl mit Eltern, Schule usw. geben kann, da man sich in diesem Alter kaum vor einem so guten Reiz-/Suchtpotenzial wie es im übrigen auch andere MMO(RPG)s bieten, schützen kann. Dasselbe Problem eigentlich, warum Eltern ihre Kinder lieber vor der Kiste (ob jetzt TV oder PC ist ja wurst) abladen, anstatt sie sinnvollER geistig oder besser auch körperlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auszulasten.

Mich wundert nur, dass die ganze Problematik durch WoW erst praktisch so "gehypt" wird (ist vielleicht in diesem Zusammenhang der falsche Ausdruck...oder auch nicht), da es ja genügend andere MMOs im Netz gibt, für die ebenfalls Kohle hingelegt werden muss, will man sich gewisse Vorteile ingame verschaffen und schiele jetzt mal mit beiden Äuglein auf die vielen Asiagrinder.

Aber ach was,  was sag ich, um in der Beziehung süchtig zu werden, brauchts nicht mal ein richtiges MMO, denk ich. Das kann auch  schon bei Browsergames passieren, will man in der Highscore ganz weit oben mitmischen (und dann vielleicht auch noch bei mehreren BGs oder mehreren Accounts), ist höchstwahrscheinlich auch noch in einer Gilde und muss da im Forum auch noch schön aktiv sein, will man nicht fliegen. Natürlich fallen da Raidtermine und dergleichen natürlich aus, aber die Gefahr ist dort ebenfalls nicht zu unterschätzen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im großen und ganzen werden die Suchtgefahren im "neuen" Medium wohl vielen erst jetzt richtig bewusst. Meine eigene played-Zeit poste ich gern noch dazu, wollte jetzt erstmal nur meinen eigenen Senf zu dem Thema loswerden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Update: So, hab eben schnell mal zusammengerechnet und ich komm, obwohl seit ich seit dem Start (und sogar schon davor in der closed) dabei bin, nur auf knapp 30 Tage Spielzeit, also so schlimm kanns dann bei mir ja noch nicht sein *freu* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menticore1987 (6. Januar 2008)

SpamerElite schrieb:


> Was mich wundert wenn es ein fake sein sollte warum dann über eine woche gebraucht auf 60 warum aber das langsame mount aber 60k gold inner tasche



das ist der Winterquellsäbler, 100% mount und um da ruf zu farmen ( zumindest vor BC sicher ) hat es SEHR SEHR SEHR viel Zeit in Anspruch genommen.
Dieses Bild ist kein Fake, all die Fraktionen die da drauf sind sind erreichbar, und wurde ja mehrmals erwähnt er ist ja auch im Arsenal registriert......305 Tage ist schon argh krass, und wenn man sich sein Armory jetzt anschaut ist er immer noch T3 epuipt und was BC fraktionen anbelangt hat er kaum ruf, d.h. er zockt noch kaum zumindest mit dem Char.

Nun zu mir:
Hab jetzt nich nachgeschaut wieviel Played ich habe, aber ich habe bestimmt viel. Als ich mit WoW angefangen habe war ich süchtig das gebe ich zu. WoW war ( TEIL!!!!!)-schuld daran das ich meine 1. Lehre verloren hab, gab aber noch andere ausschlaggebende Punkte die nix mit WoW zu tun haben.

Egal jetzt zumindest Spiele ich so an die 2-3 stunden täglich ( Mo-Fr ), da ich noch oft Hausaufgaben habe von meiner neuen Lehre und ab und an mache ich auch was mit Freunden oder mit meiner Freundin was unter der Woche. Das WOCHENDE ist ganz meiner Freundin und meinen Kumpels verplant, und wenn die mal keine Zeit haben lasse ich auch die Finger von WoW!Ich hab kein Bock mehr in diese Sucht zu fallen, klar ist es toll sich Epics aus den Raids rauszuholen und etwas zu erreichen, aber mal ehrlich, davon habe ich nix im RL......
Lieber gehe ich bissl raus mit Freunden, auch wenn es mich halt 10 oder 20 Euro kostet, und bin mal an der frischen Luft und geniesse den Sozialen kontakt, wie das ich BT Clear geraidet hab und mit T6 und weiss der Kuckuck was in Shatt rumposiere. Ich raide ab und an Kara, Gruul und ZA und auch da melde ich mich mehr ab wie an. Ich denke wenn man sich BEWUSST ist, das WoW wirklich NUR EIN SPIEL ist und man seinen RL pflichten nachkommt, ist das ein guter Zeitvertreib, man lernt u.a. auch Disziplin was man alles für das RL gebrauchen kann. Gefährlich wird es erst wenn man WoW vor alles andere schiebt ( mal ehrlich, auch ich hab mal vergessen die Wäsche aus der Waschküche zu holen weil ich in nem Raid war ) und zwar Freunde, Familie, Arbeit und Gesundheit! Ich geh nach wie vor noch auf Parties und treffe mich mit Freunden oder gehe mit meiner Freundin essen oder was auch immer, nur anstatt an einsamen Abenden unter der Woche Fernsehen oder im Internet rumstöbern zock ich halt bissl WoW, und so finde ich es nicht schlecht. Ich habe mein Mittelmass gefunden, und bin mir bewusst das sobald ich mein WoW konsum erhöhen werde, ich mit diesem Spiel aufhören werde!
Ihr habt hier ein Paar sehr nette Beiträge gepostet, der beste ist der mit dem Professor und den Golfbällen, der vergleich ist exakt das was mit WoW sucht gemeint ist.

Was ich aber falsch finde, ist zu sagen Online Spiele machen die Jugend kaputt o.ä. aussagen.
Egal was man konsumiert, alles was im übermass konsumiert wird ist gefährlich. Zigaretten, Drogen, Alkohol Sport ( auch da kann man sein soziales Leben vernachlässigen, ist aber immer noch gesünder wie alles andere^^ ) etc.

Nun ja lange rede kurzer Sinn: Achtet darauf das es euch gut geht, und das ihr eure Sozialen Kontakte nicht verliert, und das ihr WoW wirklich nur aus Spass zockt!

Guter Tipp für den Sommer: fahrt Motorrad, da geht WoW sofort vergessen ist zumindest bei mir so

So long


----------



## Asphalaen (6. Januar 2008)

Ich bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden mit meinem /played.
Seit Anfang dabei, Acc am 13.2.2005 erstellt ( glaub ich ), und bisher ne Spielzeit von 63 Tagen 12 Stunden und 16 Minuten auf meinem Main und aktuell noch einen höheren Twink mit 4 Tagen 11 Stunden.
Ansonsten nur so Level17 Twinks, Klassen angetestet halt.
Ich find das nicht unbedingt so viel... klar, wenn man es zurückrechnet, ist es immer noch etwa 1 Stunde pro jedem Tag seit Release, aber mei... es ist ein Hobby, wo ich Zeit reinstecke, und das is ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## predict (6. Januar 2008)

Predict (Blackmoore) = ~147 Tage

Stûessrastor (Nathrezim) = ~97 Tage

Zusammen etwa *244* Tage 
= *5.856* Stunden
=* 351.360* Minuten
= *21.081.600* Sekunden

hmmm... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eichensarg (6. Januar 2008)

Eichensarg - 95 Tage
Greywood - 52 Tage
Hinbeere - 10 Tage (lol aber schon lvl 64 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


spiele seit anfang an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dafür sind die zeiten ja noch human höhö


----------



## Emilbull (6. Januar 2008)

Also ich weiß es gerad nicht mit meinem Druide hab ich ~14 Tage played da bin ich mir sicher^^! Mein Hunter dürfte um die 40-45 Tage haben! Merkt man aber auch am Equip usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Also das wären dann 54-59 Tage!
Schon erschreckend...aber hey ich hab ne Freundin, bin nicht wircklich schlecht in der Schule und spiele Gitarre und Bass (und das wenn ichs mal so sagen darf nicht wie ein Anfänger) und kann das alles handlen selbst mit den Raids und pipapo! Ok ich gehe wircklich nicht all zu oft weg aber das liegt auch an meiner mangelnden Lust wenn ich das Wetter draussen sehe, da vergeht mir alles! Klar wenn mich meine Freundin oder ein Freund / eine Freundin oder so fragt ob wir was machen schlag ich das nicht ab! Da lass ich WoW dann auch gern für links liegen! Nur meine Raidtermine probiere ich möglichst einzuhalten, dass hat aber was mit einem verpflichtungsgefühl zu tun! Ich denke jeder kennt das, wenn die Gruppe los will und einer kommt unabgemeldet nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

PS: Wir sind derzeit in SSC (was für meinen Server schon nicht mehr standart / selbstverständlich ist) und da ist man dann doch schon ein wenig stolz drauf weil ich mir das als ich angefangen habe mit WoW auch als Ziel gesetzt habe, bis dahin zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Cren Verdis (6. Januar 2008)

Naja ich komm wohl auf grob Hundert Tage.
Mein Main hat ca 56 Tage (20 davon 70)
Und mein Hunter hat 26 Tage (etwa 12 auf 70)

Um nochmal auf die Frage zu kommen, ob Wow mein Leben verändert hat.
Ja das hat es schießlich spielt es meine ganze Familie. Ich gehe auf ein Internat (bastel mir grad ein überdurchschnittliches Abi) was mich wohl vor der Sucht NICHT schützt, ich spiele so wie jetzt mal ein "paar" Nächte durch, jedoch von Sonntag abends bis Freitag morgens kann ich mich außerhalb der Ferien nicht einwählen.Was auch Grund für meine langen Sessions am Wochenende und den Ferien ist.
Jedoch habe ich, im Gegensatz zu meiner Familie,  noch andere Themen auf Lager. Es nervt wirklich wenn man sich Mittags zu seiner Oma setzt und das erste was man hört ist: "Boa bei der und der Quest hab ich gestern..." oder "Gestern haben wirs im Atari(!)-Becken den Hordlern gezeigt..."

Das schlimmste ist dann nach dem Mittag als "Süchtel" beschimpft zu werden, während man mit seinem Kopf nicht in irgendwelchen Quests stecken hat, während eben jene Personen noch vor fünf Minuten bzw. jetzt grade noch über das Spiel geredet haben. Ich kenn noch andere Hobbies. ^^



Aber wie scho die Ärtzte sagen:
Lasse Redn

Soweit so gut,
Cren



Edith meint: Ich spiel seit dem Release! Vergessen hinzuzufügen

Die Schwester von Edith meint: Standard schreibt man mit D! ICh hab nur einmal hochgescrollt und es wieder erspäht...


----------



## Thoralfus (6. Januar 2008)

jaja du alter t4 wegwürfler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jop seit dem ich wow  spiele hab ich kaum ne anderes spiel gesehen,  und in den reichlich anderthalb jahren hab sich 160 played ingesamt angesammelt. 

nunja in letzer zeit isses weniger und des rl hat wieder mehr den vorzug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## krakos (6. Januar 2008)

hm.. spiel seit november 06... und erst 33 tage aufm Main.. bin ich schlecht? Oo


----------



## Krautkopf (6. Januar 2008)

ich habe mit wow aufgehört aber insgesamt komme ich so ca. auf 120 tage... ich spiele allerdings schon seit release, bzw. 1 monat danach oder so...

bin erstaunt, wenn ich leute sehe, die in einem jahr schon 60 tage oder so, wo ich das doppelte in fast 3 jahren habe... ich finde schon, ich habe viel gespielt


----------



## Schamll (6. Januar 2008)

Katzenwua schrieb:


> nee, ich hab zwa kein rl aber die freunde im meinem ts haben mich voll gern weil ich denen immer o sachen schenk, weiß net ob sie mich nur deswegen mögen, weiß i net.. I hab a scho 21k gold und hab 10k der gb gespendet, jetz bin ich voll der hero in wow und alle lieben mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also ich sags dir tu dir nen gefallen und hör mit wow auf wer 10-13 ha am tag spielt muss auch mal raus und hätte ich kein rl nur wegen wow weg damit in den mistkübel


----------



## Firé_Loki (6. Januar 2008)

hab ichs richtig verstanden 

zitat: Tandrol (war erst 70er Jäger, danach gelöscht und PvP twink gemacht): ~50 Tage ????  

omfg wiso gelöscht n 70er jäger wer amcht dne so was ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ahja und hab nen magier mit dme spiel ich weis ich nicht jetzt ganz genau 36 tage.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  irgendiwe wneig für fast ein jahr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeRuM (6. Januar 2008)

Katzenwua schrieb:


> roflmao, das bild is ja ma über krank!!
> ich selba spiel nur so 10-13 stunden am tag, geht find i noch..


Ich wüsst gar nicht wie ich das hinkriegen würde
Als Schüler nicht und später als Arbeitnehmer auf keinen fall.

Wenn ich um 14:00 Durschnittlich nach Hause komme und mich an den Rechner setzte würd emüsste ich bis 2:00 SPielen. Wann soll ich dann essen ,HA machen auf klo gehen etc also wird das dann bestimmt eher 3:00 und dann am nächsten Morgen um 6 aufstehen.
Das hältse keine woche durch.

Also 10-13 Stunden da brauch man shcon 
1) Ferien oder
2)Arbeitslos sein


----------



## Lezieras (6. Januar 2008)

Also ich selber finde, dass ich etwas zu viel spiele. Habe auch ein RL und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Handball, Freunde etc...  aber in den Ferien kann man auch nicht jeden Tag bei Freunden sein oder unterwegs. Die Zeit die ich mit WoW verbringe mag zu viel sein, aber manchmal frag ich mich, was ich sonst machen sollte. Im Internet rumgammeln ist das selbe oder auch chatten.. wo ist da der Unterschied? Dann Zock ich halt mal ne Stunde zu viel-.- 

Gym. 11. Klasse Oberstufe. Ich kann mich sonst nicht beklagen. Freunde gibts ja auch, dann steht der Sport weit vorne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn man sonst etwas hat, an das man sich halten kann, ist WoW ein wunderbarer Zeitvertreib.
Aber nie vergessen!! Das ganze ist nur ein Spiel, nichts vom ganzen ist real.

Btw wer mal aufs Arsenal schaut und nach "Emilyspear" sucht wird herausfinden, dass dieser Char existiert und er auch Exalted bei sämtlichen Fraktionen ist. Diese Person ist nicht mehr süchtig, sondern Krank...

Naja,

Hunter (Main), 70: 64 Tage
Priester, 66: 11 Tage

Das ganze in ~ 12 Monaten.
Macht ~ 75 Tage gesamt und viel leere Zeit (ca 20-30%) dabei, AFK oder in SW, etc. oder warten auf Ini^^

Insgesamt 5 Stunden am Tag... Das ist zu viel wenn ihr mich fragt. Es macht halt sau viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Lezieras.


----------



## Barbarak (6. Januar 2008)

also ich hab damit kein prob is die spielzeit seit release morgens um 8 ^^

damals noch ewig zuhause gesessen inzwischen inner umschulung 2. lehre aber trotzdem genug zeit für freunde familie wohnung renovieren und WoW  nur partys fallen meistens weg da ich eh kein alk sauf kein prob ^^


----------



## Davidor (6. Januar 2008)

KriX schrieb:


> Also das Bild ist eindeutig gefaked, da Magier bei der Fraktion Ravenholdt keinen Ruf farmen können.



Denke,das sollte nur nen Witz sein,mit dem Bild.....


----------



## Katze (6. Januar 2008)

Katzenwua schrieb:


> roflmao, das bild is ja ma über krank!!
> ich selba spiel nur so 10-13 stunden am tag, geht find i noch..



lol? 10 stunden am tag? DU sollltest wirklich ma ne ause einlegen ey o.O


----------



## Katze (6. Januar 2008)

Prophi schrieb:


> Das mit zurückgezogen und Sucht kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen. Ich oute mich hier mal als "böser Freund".
> 
> Wie man das sieht ist von der Sicht abhängig.
> Nachdem mein Freund mit WoW anfing habe ich auch damit angefangen. Für mich war es jedoch ein Spiel wie jedes andere auch. Ich habe auch ne Freundin und unternehme halt lieber mit Ihr was als das ich da Stundenlang rumspiele. Meine Durchshcnittszeit am Tag lag so bei ca. 2 Stunden.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  tolle geschichte ...
ich finde es passt dass du das getan hast ! hast ihn ja sozusagen von seiner sucht befreit obwohl es ihn sicher schwer traf !


----------



## Rinkon (6. Januar 2008)

Von der Sucht befreit kannst du ja nicht sagen,weil er praktisch nur die Notbremse gezogen hat,aber der Kumpel trotzdem weiter von WoW redet,und sogar versucht hat ,sich nen Testaccount zu machen.

@Topic Ich kenne meine Spielzeit jetzt nicht genau,aber ein bissle zuviel spiel ich wohl schon.
Hab aber noch keinen 70er,deswegen kann ich da vlt nicht ganz mitreden.


----------



## Subzero91 (6. Januar 2008)

also wenn ich mit meinem 70er mehr als 2-3h zocke dann wirds mir schon langweilig^^


----------



## bone91 (6. Januar 2008)

KombinatSchwarzePumpe schrieb:


> Thefighter ( lvl 19 )
> 
> /played ~ 35 Tage
> 
> Ich finds aber ok und bereue nichts ( ist ja auch 2 Jahre alt der char )



Fighter <3

Die legende der 19er PvPler.. ich denke jeder kennt ihn ^^
hätte nicht gedacht, dass der bei buffed gereggt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (6. Januar 2008)

Maxtiberius schrieb:


> Imho ist das kein Phänomen auf das WoW das Monopol besitzt. Schaut euch doch im Internet um. Überall dasselbe. Die Leute verbringen zig Stunden am Tag vor dem PC, in Foren, Chatrooms, Spielen usw. Sie fliehen in Scharen aus ihrem "realen Leben". Liegt das Problem jetzt im Internet? Oder liegt das Problem nicht viel eher dort draußen?
> 
> my2cents





Hey da is wer ders erkannt hat ;P  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadlight (6. Januar 2008)

also ich wollte nru schreiben ...der screen mit den 200 i-was tagen ist ein fake ....als bo jmd 60k gold hat Oo und das vor bc ...also ich weiß net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow Runner (6. Januar 2008)

KriX schrieb:


> Also das Bild ist eindeutig gefaked, da Magier bei der Fraktion Ravenholdt keinen Ruf farmen können.



Doch das geht, wenn du im Hügelland von dem Haus Ravenholdt aus Südlich gesehen in der Burg die Leute killst, bekommste Ruf + bei Ravenholdt und Ruf - bei den anderen. Ich Glaub die heißen Syndicat doer so ähnlich. War da vor kurzem mit meinem Krieger Twink


----------



## Fichtenelch (6. Januar 2008)

Wofür gibts das Arsenal, hier brüllt jeder zwote Fake und dabei lässt es sich SO einfach nachprüfen das es eben kein Fake is.

Die Diskussion über große played-Zeiten finde ich persönlich schwachsinnig. Jeder muss selber wissen wieviel er zockt, überhaupt...ich zocke schon seit dem C64 und es gibt bestimmt ne Menge Leute deren ersten Spiel nicht WOW war...soll ich mal die ganzen Stunden insgesamt hochrechnen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sobald ihr euch schlecht fühlt oder denkt ihr verschwendet Zeit solltet ihr WoW einfach sofort sein lassen, sonst ist es eure eigene Schuld. Solang man Spaß hat und die notwendigen Dinge im RL gebacken bekommt....who cares?
Menschen machen soviele bekloppte Dinge die ihnen wesentlich mehr schaden als es WoW jemals könnte, da regt sich nur kaum einer auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Temujin01 (6. Januar 2008)

150 tage spielzeit mit mage seit 17.07.07 net mehr wow gezockt :-)


----------



## cologne_boy (6. Januar 2008)

Davidor schrieb:


> Denke,das sollte nur nen Witz sein,mit dem Bild.....



Das Bild ist kein FAKE und auch nciht bearbeitet! Guck doch einfach hier: Emilyspear


----------



## Lhurgoyf (6. Januar 2008)

als mal erlich..über 300 tage on.
Der typ hat sicherlich mehr als einen char und kommt dann leicht auf nette 365 tage.
Mhhhh...1 Jahr durchgehend online....leute ohne spass jetzt...wer so ne played zeit hatte sollte zum psychologen.Das ist echt nimmer normal.
Ich meine eigentlich is mir eh wurscht=) macht doch was ihr wollt,find aber trotzdem krank^^


----------



## Zygron (6. Januar 2008)

Katzenwua schrieb:


> roflmao, das bild is ja ma über krank!!
> ich selba spiel nur so 10-13 stunden am tag, geht find i noch..



Ich hoffe mal das war sehr ironisch gemeint^^ Nach 5 Stunden bekomm ich Kopfschmerzen und mir wird schon schlecht^^ Außerdem hab ich nur selten die Zeit dafür überhaupt annähernd an die 5 Stundne zu kommen^^


----------



## funky2k (6. Januar 2008)

Zygron schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal das war sehr ironisch gemeint^^ Nach 5 Stunden bekomm ich Kopfschmerzen und mir wird schon schlecht^^ Außerdem hab ich nur selten die Zeit dafür überhaupt annähernd an die 5 Stundne zu kommen^^



Omg wie "unintelligent" du bist. Der hat son Blödsinn geschrieben und jeder 3 schreibt omg du bist krank. Wer daran keine Ironie findet der sollte lieber selber mal über seinen Geisteszustand nachdenken o,O


----------



## ElfShadow (7. Januar 2008)

Varot schrieb:


> zum Ruf: hatte auf Stufe 10 wohlwollend bei Unterstadt und auf 28 bei denen Respecktvoll und bei Donnerfels den Trollen und Ogri freundlich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Früher wars Rufsystem auch anders o.O 
So wie man heute Ruf bekommt, davon hat man sich vor BC die Zungen wund gesabbert. Mit meinem kürzlich angefangenen Char respektvoll bei der ganzen Horde, mit meinem damaligen Char nur bei den Hydraxian Waterlords respektvoll o.O 
Steamwheedle Cartell, alles Neutral, mit neuem Char alles Wohlwollend o.O
Mal so als Vergleich^^

Chars ( muss dazusagen, dass ich zwar seit release zocke, aber zwischendrin Motivationsprobleme und  auch einfach mal 0 Bock auf WoW hatte )

Druide : 52d 15h ( seit BC kaum gespielt )
Schurke I : 16d 1h ( atm 56 )
Schamane : 9d 10h
Schurke II : 10d 10h ( atm 59 )

Sonstiges ( alles unter 40 xD ) : ~ 30d

Alles im allem round about 100 Tage Spielzeit in 2,75 Jahren, finde ich noch "normal" also rund 1/10 Freizeit verzockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Maxtiberius schrieb:


> Imho ist das kein Phänomen auf das WoW das Monopol besitzt. Schaut euch doch im Internet um. Überall dasselbe. Die Leute verbringen zig Stunden am Tag vor dem PC, in Foren, Chatrooms, Spielen usw. Sie fliehen in Scharen aus ihrem "realen Leben". Liegt das Problem jetzt im Internet? Oder liegt das Problem nicht viel eher dort draußen?
> 
> my2cents



Ich denke eher mal, dass das an geschwächten Persönlichkeiten liegen, Leute die generell für Sucht oder "Ausschweifer" ( Drogen ; Kriminalität usw. ) anfällig sind. Und das sind nicht immer Leute die "keine Freunde haben" sondern die den Kontakt zu ihnen durch das Spielen, Chatten, was auch immer... Kompensieren, einfach bessere Erfrahrungen "online" machen als da draußen in ihrem grauem Alltag.

Ich persönlich sehe in WoW eine Möglichkeit meinen Stress zu kompensieren, jeden Tag sieht man Gewalt, Mord, Politik die doch nichts nützt, die ganze Speichelleckerei da oben... Hass, Lügen, Intrigen... alles wobei man sich an den Kopf fasst "omg... langsam ist mal wieder gut!". Abends mach ich den Rechner an, Logge mich ein und Tauche in eine Fantasiewelt die an sich so "putzig" gestaltet ist, dass man mit nem Schurken nicht automatisch "Kriminalität" verbindet... oder mit nem Hexenmeister bzw Priester irgendwelche Quacksalber... man könnte es auch ganz einfach ausdrücken : Die Welt ist so voller Irrealismus, dass man die Charaktere und deren "Eigenschaften" nicht auf das hier und jetzt überträgt.

so far - so long - so ElfShadow


----------



## Meuchlor (7. Januar 2008)

mazze3333 schrieb:


> muss man es kennen





Ja!

b2t 44 tage played


----------



## DrKnievel (7. Januar 2008)

Das mit den 300 Tagen played ist nicht unbedingt ein Fake. Ich hatte jemanden in der Gilde, der 1-2 Monate nachdem er 70 war aufgehört hat mit WoW, nachdem ihm aufgefallen ist, dass er ebenfalls über 300 Tage played hat auf einem Char. Twinks waren mir nicht bekannt.

Wobei man sagen muss dass Raids schon sehr viel Zeit kosten...5 Stunden am Abend+1 Stunde Vorbereitung auf die Raids. In der Lvl-Phase ist es dann wahrscheinlich mal mehr Zeit...wenn man dann noch für irgendwas farmt etc.

Allerdings sind 300 Tage schon extrem hart. Aber wirklich beurteilen kann man hier die Werte schlecht wenn man nicht weis wie lange schon WoW gespielt wurde und wann da viel angefallen ist. Als Schüler hab ich in den Ferien früher logischerweise mehr gespielt als wenn ich in die Schule musste. Alles eine Frage der äusseren Umstände 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wenn es Spass macht, wieso nicht?


----------



## Efgrib (7. Januar 2008)

wer sagt denn das man bei 300 tagen played auch 300 tage am rechner war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 anti-afk-bot-ehre-leecher schaffen das auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ayanamiie (7. Januar 2008)

Hust 321,73 Tage played und spiele seid
24/10/05 ^^ also ich möchte doch mit recht behaupten Need rl oder dringend nen bot da ich wohlzuviel zocke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redlady (7. Januar 2008)

Ich finde das schon schlimm wenn man viel wow spielt. Dabei kommt alles andere zu kurz.

Ich spiele auch oft und lange wow aber ich möchte weniger spielen weil ich sonst süchtig werde.

Hab mit meinen Hexenmeister (70), Priester(69) und Magier(59) eine Spielzeit von insgesamt 117 Tagen.

Das ist ein bisschen viel wie ich finde. Mir ist das nie so aufgefallen bis ich diesen Tread entdeckt habe.

Das hat mir echt zu denken gegeben.

Möchte durch wow nicht mein abi versauen. Abitur macht man ja nur einmal und wow kann man immer spielen.

Gruß Redlady


----------



## Browny2000 (7. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab noch paar twinks aber naja mein Jäger und Mein Warri Spiel ich seit anfang an Aktiv

Naja spiel Vlt Bissl zu viel,

aber habe ein ausgeglichenen Altag ..... Schule friends wow was will man den mehr samstags oder gggf. mal freitags wegehn und fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ok bin 17 hab freizeit ohne ende noch^^ kann jetzt nich sagen wie das wäre wenn ich älter wäre arbeiten würde gehn kinder hätte usw. aber ich finde wenn man die zeit richtig einteilt und nich sinnlos in og rumsteht geht alles^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit : Also mit twink müsste ich Fast 400 Tage /played Haben  (Spiele seit 11.2.2005)


----------



## Fumacilla (7. Januar 2008)

Also ich sehe es ähnlich. verändert hats bei mir sicher einiges. ne menge geld spar ich seit dem auch, aber ich denke auch folgendermaßen:

andere sehen den ganzen tag fern oder lesen oder etc.

ich ersetz mein fernsehen durch spielen... in gewisser weise hat man da auch seine sozialen kontakte. ich treffe mich nachwievor mit freunden und mein rl geht ganz klar vor. trotz allem sitze ich viel davor und da ich eine gilde führe denke ich wohl auch ab und zu einfach zuviel über wow nach...

alles in allem denke ich ist es aber kontrollierte sucht^^


----------



## Veged (7. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist mein Lvl 70 Jäger. Ich bin zwar noch im Besitz eines lvl 22 Priesters, aber der hat wohl nichtmal 12 Stunden played.

Der Account besteht seit Oktober 2005.
Meiner Meinung nach hab ich alles gesehen und ich werd ihn wohl demnächst verkaufen. Vielleicht lässt sich aus den 813 Stunden 4 Minuten und 52 Sekunden, die ich mit WoW verbracht hab ja noch ein bisschen was zurückgewinnen.

Achso. Ich bereue die Zeit eigentlich nicht. Nur manchmal denke ich im Nachhinein, ich hätte die Zeit teilweise besser nutzen können.
Klar, spielen geht immer aber 5 Stunden in einer Instanz rumhängen? 

Hier wurde mal verglichen das WoW spielen genauso ein Hobby ist wie Fußball.
Dem ist meiner Meinung nach nicht so. Schließlich bewegt man sich beim Fußball, trifft neue Leute, gewinnt vielleicht neue Freunde und man trifft sich des öfteren zu Feiern.
Bei WoW hat man prinzipiell nichts davon. Außer, dass man sich im TS gut mit den Leuten versteht, aber was bringt einem das im Leben? 
Ohne soziale Kontakte knickt man irgendwann ein.

Deshalb heißt für mich jetzt auch bald kein WoW mehr, dafür auf in den Amerikan Football Verein hier und ab und an ne Runde HdRO.

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## darkmere (7. Januar 2008)

hiho
deftank 150tage
holypriester 56tage
jäger 27tage
lager und ah hasen 58
lg dark


----------



## DTninja (7. Januar 2008)

104 Played Tage mit mein 70
31 Played Tage mit meinem 62 Krieger
17 Played Tage mit meinem 39 Rogue
Und 23 Played Tage mit meinem 49 Druide

Sind 175 Played Tage (Stunden nicht Mitgezählt)


----------



## Turican (7. Januar 2008)

ich finde Jemand der etwas danach bereut,ist eher der Kranke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilúvatar1 (7. Januar 2008)

Nokie schrieb:


> ich werd mir demnächst auch die mühe amcehn meine /played zusammenzuzählen denke ich komme auch auf 100+ tage is schon iwi erschreckend
> 
> ps: das bild is ma derbst bearbeitet.. mit paint!




jojo sehr bearbetet..... guck mal armory http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-reputati...mp;n=Emilyspear


----------



## sweetdruid (7. Januar 2008)

KriX schrieb:


> Also das Bild ist eindeutig gefaked, da Magier bei der Fraktion Ravenholdt keinen Ruf farmen können.
> 
> Zum Topic:
> Mein 70er Priester, den ich seit ca. anderthalb Jahren spiele hat 100 tage played.
> ...




ist nicht gefaked. den char gibt es sogar noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-reputati...mp;n=Emilyspear


----------



## Schlagetot (7. Januar 2008)

Ich komme wohl auch auf so 150 -200 Tage. Aber ich habe seit 2 Jahren z.B. keinen fernseher meh. Statt in die Glotze zu schauen mach ich halt WoW an. Von daher betrachte ich das eher gelassen. 
Weiter vorn schrieb jemand er gehe weniger weg als früher. Das kann auch an WoW liegen, aber ich hab hier bei meinen Szudienkolegen und Freunden bei einigen bemerkt das diese in den letzten Jahren ruhiger werden und eher mal zuHause bleiben. Ich denke das ist ei Stück weit eine normale Entwicklung beim älterwerden.


----------



## Audiophobie (7. Januar 2008)

dumdidum... eine kleine Aufstellung:

Duhmkobv (70) - Nachtelf-Hunter - 51d, 07h, 39m (Aman'Thul)
Bwäähh (70) - Zwergen-Shadow - 36d, 17h, 42m (Aman'Thul)
Essiggurkerl (65) - Nachtelf-Priest - 10d, 08h, 52m (Aman'Thul)
Gehsterbn (19) - Nachtelf-Schurke - 1d, 22h, 47m (Aman'Thul)
Kloputzer (19) - Tauren-Hunter - 1d, 10h, 35m (Dalvengyr)
Dorfmoped (17) - Undead-Mage - 0d, 15h, 47m (Dalvengyr)
Voitrottl (15) - Draenei-Warri - 0d, 11h, 58m (Aman'Thul)
Blödsakk (14) - Gnom-Mage - 0d,19h, 58m (Anetheron)
Dorfmoped (13) - Undead-Hexer - 0d, 11h, 38m (Nathrezim)
Deppnstessl (13) - Troll-Warri - 0d, 14h, 14m (Kil'Jaeden)
Cudyk (12) - Zwergen-Hunter - 0d, 10h, 33m (Aman'Thul)
Auktiona (8) - Menschen-Mage - 5d, 12h, 1m (Aman'Thul)
Wachkoma (7) - Blutelfen-Hexer - 0d, 2h, 27m (Aman'Thul)

alles zusammen ergibt: 110d, 22h, 11m played... (ohne die reinen Bankchars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

MfG


----------



## Violation (7. Januar 2008)

Also wie viele hier schon sagen ist WoW eine Art der Freizeitbeschäftigung und keinesfalls sinnloser Mist. Ich selbst benutze es als Lückenfüller, eben wenn ich zuhause hocke und nix los ist (Freunde keine Zeit, nix zu putzen und co.) und so lange das so bleibt werde ich es auch mit freuden weiter spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jeder der nicht mehr raus geht, steht nach meiner Meinung jedoch unter Sucht und sollte sich überlegen ob das denn wirklich richtig ist. Und ich gehe mal davon aus das man weiß wenn man süchtig ist, nur eingestehen ist dann der nächste, schwere Schritt.


----------



## Soylent (7. Januar 2008)

Lewa schrieb:


> zum Bild: warum wurde das in sw gemacht? wenn er nich erholt gewesen wär, dann hätt man ja das lvl gesehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie man auf dem Bild sieht, ist das nächste Level nach 494.000 Exp. Das ist genau die Menge an Exp. welche man zum vollenden des lvl 61 braucht. Der Char war zum Zeitpunkt des Screenshots also lvl 60.


----------



## Spartaner (7. Januar 2008)

bei mir dauert der tag jetzt schon 96 stunden :<


----------



## Rinkon (7. Januar 2008)

Ich hab jetzt mal nachgeguckt und es sind ca 13 Tage gespielt mit meinem lvl 56 Magier. Ich denke,das befindet sich noch im Rahmen des Normalen. Am tag spiel ich so 1- max 3h WoW am WE ists vlt noch ein Stündchen mehr.


----------



## Cloud the Nightmare (7. Januar 2008)

Ich hab Playtime bei meinem Priester von 88 Tagen (Früher mein Main)
Mit meinem Krieger 60 Tage
Mit meinem Schurken 20 Tage
Und mit meinem Pala erst 9 Tage noch nit ganz 70 ^^

Also grob geschätzt ist das ein halbes Jahr das ich seit dem WoW draußen ist nur mit dem Spiel verbracht hab.


----------



## Korkodidse (7. Januar 2008)

Sehr lustig finde ich Antworten, in denen steht, dass man statt WoW lieber HdrO spielt. 

Dann bekämpft man also Feuer mit Feuer ?

Ich habe ca. 1,5 Stunden pro Tag seit release investiert. Klingt viel, aber ich schließe mich den Leuten an, die anbringen, dass man ansonsten eben TV konsukiert hat oder was gelesen hätte oder seine Popelsammlung sortiert hat.

Liebe Grüße

Der Vollstrecker


----------



## Burningtown (7. Januar 2008)

Hiho
möchte hier nur mal anmerken. wow ist halt nen Spiel das dir genau anzeigt wie viel Zeit du darin verbracht hast.
Ich will gar nicht wie lange ich vor der Playstation 1 früher gesessen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nemak (7. Januar 2008)

Bereitet einem doch schon ein kleinen Schock wenn man mal von allen Chars die Spielzeit anguckt. Bei mir sind es 263 Tage insgesamt seit 10/05, aber nochmehr überrascht hat mich das ein Bankchar von mir auch über 5 Tage played hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bereue ich die Zeit? Eigentlich nicht ausser mache Farm-Abende (obwohl bei den Zahlen oben eher Tage^^)


----------



## Zultharox (7. Januar 2008)

Katzenwua schrieb:


> nee, ich hab zwa kein rl aber die freunde im meinem ts haben mich voll gern weil ich denen immer o sachen schenk, weiß net ob sie mich nur deswegen mögen, weiß i net.. I hab a scho 21k gold und hab 10k der gb gespendet, jetz bin ich voll der hero in wow und alle lieben mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du es ernst meinst was du da schreibst würde ich langsam anfangen mir Sorgen zu machen, WoW wird nicht dein ganzes Leben lang exestieren, wenn es das nicht mehr gibt stehst du mit nichts da, und die Leute mögen dich eh nur wegen der Kohle.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Super du bist der hero in WoW weil du im RL nichts auf die Reihe bringst aber dsas ist doch keine Alternative?!


----------



## Oxilitor (7. Januar 2008)

70er Schurke - seit März inaktiv, davor MC, BWL, AQ40, Naxx
played: 82 Tage, 9 Stunden

65er Magier - seit März 07, aktueller Mainchar
played: 9 Tage, 13 Stunden

40er Hexenmeister - inaktiv
played: 6 Tage, 15 Stunden

38er Paladin - inaktiv
played: 6 Tage, 3 Stunden

insgesamt: 104 Tage, 16 Stunden


----------



## Darkunit (7. Januar 2008)

Adalin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das heisst du hast ca. 50 tage bis lvl 70 gebraucht? O.O


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. Januar 2008)

14tage played noch net 70 (65) und herbst 2006 angefangen


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. Januar 2008)

14tage played noch net 70 (65) und herbst 2006 angefangen


----------



## Zer0X (7. Januar 2008)

@Darkunit überleg mal wann bc rauskam. das heißt, wann man auf 70 lvln konnte, und was man davor gemacht hat Oo


----------



## Kawock (7. Januar 2008)

Subzero91 schrieb:


> also wenn ich mit meinem 70er mehr als 2-3h zocke dann wirds mir schon langweilig^^



Kenn ich... xD


----------



## Big Tank (7. Januar 2008)

Mechanic schrieb:


> Moin Leutz,
> 
> Gerade mal die /played meiner Toons gecheckt und ein bisschen in's Nachdenken gekommen:
> 
> ...



35days und 1h und spiele schon über 1 jahr.

denke das ist bei vielen so der durchschnitt!


----------



## Derotrox (7. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3 70er und 2 60er hochgespielt/equippt

mit meinem krieger 11tage /played von 1-70 gebraucht... standart?

bitte addet mich nich in xfire ...........


----------



## skalute (7. Januar 2008)

Browny, what the fuck!

Kein Respekt dafür, aber das soll dir mal jemand nachmachen.
400 Tage /played. Meine Güte, mir wird schwindelig ...


----------



## Sérvús (7. Januar 2008)

Prophi schrieb:


> Das mit zurückgezogen und Sucht kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen. Ich oute mich hier mal als "böser Freund".
> 
> Wie man das sieht ist von der Sicht abhängig.
> Nachdem mein Freund mit WoW anfing habe ich auch damit angefangen. Für mich war es jedoch ein Spiel wie jedes andere auch. Ich habe auch ne Freundin und unternehme halt lieber mit Ihr was als das ich da Stundenlang rumspiele. Meine Durchshcnittszeit am Tag lag so bei ca. 2 Stunden.
> ...




ähmmm...
was bringt das bitte wenn er keine 12std am tag mehr wow spielt aber dafür dann 12std herr der ringe?


----------



## koil (7. Januar 2008)

eikira schrieb:


> ravenhold und shen'dralar auf ehrfürchtig?
> shen'dralar würde eventuell funktionieren wenn man ca 500 düsterbruch verzauberungen macht -.- das heisst 500 verzauberungen der dümmsten sorte!
> ravenhold wüsst ich jetzt ma garnicht wie man überhaupt pushen könnte -.-
> 
> ...




Ich glaube Fake!
Rechnet es euch mal aus.. Pre BC. 
BC kam am 18.1.07 oder 16.1.07 - ist egal
WoW kam am 11.2.05
706 Tage = 16944 Stunden
300 Tage played = 7200 Stunden

7200std auf 706 Tage, was schon seeehr unwahrscheinlich ist, da er dann von Release bis Erscheinung von TBC hätte spielen müssen.
7200/706 = 10,1 std pro Tag 

Man müsste JEDEN und ich meine echt JEDEN Tag 10,1 Std spielen um auf so ein Played zu kommen. 14Tage Urlaub kommen gar nicht in Frage.

Machbar ist es. Unwahrscheinlich, dass das kein China-Farmer war - SEHR!

Naja egal..^^


----------



## LordKante (7. Januar 2008)

140 Tage und 17 std. Mit Hexer!
~40 mit Krieger ^^


----------



## iXie (7. Januar 2008)

44 tage mit meinem 70ger mage...

spiele seit august 2006


----------



## Nekta (7. Januar 2008)

Also mein Magier hat 185 /played tage mein Pala 129
spiele seit release und finde das geht alles noch^^

MFG


----------



## DasWoW (8. Januar 2008)

Also der Screen (s.o.) ist echt zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich komme mit meinem Rogue auf 74 Playdays, mit meinem Hexer auf 14 Playdays und mit meinem Mage auf 115 Playdays. Jedoch feiere ich auch jedes Wochenende mit meinen Kollegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Hatte nun eine 4 Monatige WoW-Pause und es macht wieder richtig Spass! Einfach nur Spass an den Leuten und am Spiel selber! Also sollte euch WoW einmal auf die Nerven fallen, macht eine kurze Pause. Kann ich jedem empfehlen. Danach macht das Game wieder so viel Spass.


----------



## Blo@Arthas (8. Januar 2008)

KriX schrieb:


> Also das Bild ist eindeutig gefaked, da Magier bei der Fraktion Ravenholdt keinen Ruf farmen können.
> 
> Zum Topic:
> Mein 70er Priester, den ich seit ca. anderthalb Jahren spiele hat 100 tage played.
> ...




Aha .. gefaked, ja?

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-reputati...mp;n=Emilyspear

Sieht für mich recht original aus .. gratzi .. coole Leistung ..


----------



## Runyon (8. Januar 2008)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> Bei mir sieht es so aus:
> 
> Schurke (70) - 33 Tage
> Krieger (70) - 17 Tage
> ...




Ohne jetzt meine Chars anzusehn kann ich sagen dass ich mit 2 70er auf Hordenseite (Orc Shamy und Blutelf Pala) und einem 63 auf Allyseite (N811 Krieger) auf 150 Tage kommen, dann wären da noch 2 Twinks um lvl 30-40 und einige zwischen 10 und 20. gesammte in WoW verbrachte Zeit sicher 170 Tage. Die Zeit die ich mit Foren lesen, Vids ansehn, Taktiken entwerfen, an Skillung basteln, Skillrotationen und Theorycraft verbrate nicht eingerechnet. 

Und nein ich bin nicht arbeitslos, weder habe ich kein RL. Ich habe lediglich einen Job den ich bequem von Zuhause aus erledigen kann, und somit viel Freizeit. Dass Leute immer denken wer mehr spielt als sie muss ein Harz 4 Empfänger sein basiert meiner Meinung nach auf purem Neid und unserer von Vorurteilen geprägte Gesellschaft. 

Bedenkt dass die Leute welche soviel Zeit in WoW verbringen dies aus eigenem Willen tun, weils ihnen Spass macht.  

Ausserdem spielen die meisten WoW Spieler mehr als sie einsehn oder bereit sind zu gestehn, darunter sicher einige hier mit tiefen Spielzeiten. Ich erinere mich noch gut an eine Gilde aus festung der Stürme welche im Realforum geflamed wurde wegen ihren Aufnahmebedingungen darunter ein wöchentliche Spielzeit von 40h. Sagen wir mal Samstag/Sonntag je 10h = bleiben noch je 14 stunden für essen, aufräumen, Ausgang/Kollegen. Unter der woche noch 3 Mal von 18h bis 1h Morgens spielen und schon hat man die 40h überschritten, es bleiben immer noch 2 Spielfreie Tage. Man hat also noch Zeit sich an einem verein zu betätigen, Hausaufgaben zu machen, Einkaufen etc etc. 

Wer sich seine Zeit einteilen kann und sinnvoller mit ihr umgeht als erstmal 1h auf der Couch zu sitzen wenn man Heimkommt, dann noch ne Halbe Stunde Musik hören, dannach duschen, essen etc verbringt kommt locker auf solche Spielzeiten, wenn man das game wirklich mag und man es mehr als zum Zeitvertreib spielt. Nach Hause kommen, direkt duschen, dann sofort essen, das packt man in ner halben Stunde, beim Essen kann man sich mit RL bekanntschaften/Eltern/Freunde etc unterhalten. Wer alleine wohnt hat das wesentlich schneller, und isst meist auch schon beim Spielen, was ich nicht schlimm finde wenn man eh keine Gesellschaft beim essen hat.

Wer natürlich täglich 3 Stunden zwische Zuhause und Schule/Arbeit vergeigt, Einkäufe nicht in der Mittagspause sonder Abends macht, sich zu cool ist seine Hausaufgaben im Zug/Bus zu machen etc hat selbstverständlich weniger Freizeit. Selberschuld!


----------



## O_Dogg (8. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    char erstellt am 08.dezember 2005 - zwörg hunter

              played 323tage 


              und ja ich habe viel zeit xD ich spiele nicht wow ich lebe es


----------



## Uthser (8. Januar 2008)

Ich finde manche Spielzeiten einfach nur krank. 10-12 Stunden oder mehr. Krank.
Egal, jeder sollte wissen wieviel Zeit er/sie mit WoW verbringen möchte. Solange es kein muss ist.
Ich hab Tage da zock ich gar nicht dann zock ich mal wieder 1-2 Stunden und dann hab ich Tage da zock ich bis ich einschlafe. Aufwachen weiterzocken und dann in die Arbeit. Das sind aber die seltenen Ausnahmen. Ich würde meine Onlinezeit auf 1-2 Stunden am Tag schätzen.


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (8. Januar 2008)

was will man überhaupt in 1-2 h am tag erreichen? schaffst du nicht mal hero ini wenn du 1 h on bist


----------



## Slavery (8. Januar 2008)

Also wenn ich das schon lese bekomm ich Zuckungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

11-13 Stunden oder wie war das?^^

ich spiel seit Oktober 06 und hab jezz mit lvl 70 krieger 25 Tage played und mit twinks ungefähr 10 Tage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ich spiel auch nur so viel weil 70 % meiner kumpels auch WoW spielen, also seh ich das als keine Entschuldigung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Achtet mehr auf euer RL, dosiert WoW richtig^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingAngelSep (8. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute

Hier wird soviel von Sucht und Abhänigkeit geredet. Ich hab ma bei Wikipedia ne Definition rausgesucht.

Abhänigkeit (umgangssprachlich: Sucht) im steht in der Medizin und klinischen Psychologie für das unabweisbare Verlangen nach bestimmten Stoffen oder Verhaltensformen, durch die ein kurzfristig befriedigender Erlebniszustand erreicht wird. Diesem Verlangen werden nach Verständnis der Weltgesundheitsorganisation die Kräfte des Verstandes untergeordnet. Es beeinträchtigt die freie Entfaltung einer Persönlichkeit und kann die sozialen Bindungen und die sozialen Chancen eines Individuums beeinträchtigen oder zerstören, was sehr häufig der Fall ist. Abhängigkeit wird von der WHO als Krankheit eingestuft [1]und nicht als Willens- oder Charakterschwäche.

Die WHO definiert Abhängigkeit als „einen seelischen, eventuell auch körperlichen Zustand, der dadurch charakterisiert ist, dass ein dringendes Verlangen oder unbezwingbares Bedürfnis besteht, sich die entsprechende Substanz fortgesetzt und periodisch zuzuführen.“

Merkmale abhängigen Verhaltens [Bearbeiten]

Nicht jeder Abhängige muss alle Symptome zeigen. Die Entwicklung einer Abhängigkeitserkrankung ist oft Ergebnis eines langen Prozesses, der in vielen kleinen Schritten ablaufen kann. Verhalten, Erleben, Lebensgewohnheiten und Persönlichkeit verändern sich – oft unbemerkt – und passen sich langsam der Sucht an. Die schrittweise Veränderung erschwert es sowohl den Betroffenen als auch den Angehörigen, diesen Prozess wahrzunehmen.

Der Abhängige nimmt gezielt Einfluss auf sein seelisches Erleben. Er tut dies aber nicht durch adäquates und realitätsgerechtes Handeln (vom Standpunkt der Gesellschaft, aber oft auch des Abhängigen selbst betrachtet), sondern durch den Vollzug der von der Abhängigkeit gesteuerten Handlung. Daraus resultiert ein kurzfristiges Befriedigungserleben.

Jetzt muss man sich ja fragen, haben wir nun ein sehr ausgeprägtes Hobby oder eine Abhänigkeit. Ich bin Diplom Sozialpädagoge und spiele WOW. Im Studium hatten wir mal in verschieden Seminaren Diskusionen über Sucht und Abhänigkeit. Es gab die unterschiedlichsten Meinungen. Es ging von "Briefmarken sammeln ist ne Sucht" bis "Alkohol ist nur ein Lebensmittel"! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für mich selber besteht die Gefahr, das ein Verhalten ein Leben oder Lebensraum "zerstört"! Sollte das so sein, durch Sucht oder durch etwas anderes, dann sehe ich darin eine Gefahr. Alles andere ist im Grunde der Lauf der Entwickling der Gesellschaft und jedes einzelnen Menschen. 

Also was will ich damit sagen, wenn ihr euch wohl fühlt dann macht, wenn nicht, dann überlegt einfach mal, warum ihr euch net wohl fühlt. Wenn es WOW sein sollte, müsst ihr euch dochmal überlegen, ob es net noch was anderes gibt, z.B. was war vor WOW?! Das finde ich immer interessant!(für die die sich noch erinnern! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Üerlegt einfach mal in ner ruhigen Minute! ;-)

P.s. Ja es gibt einige Rechtschreibfehler! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mollari (8. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich denke es kommt auch immer ganz auf die individuelle Situation an. Ich bin 25, gehe Vollzeit arbeiten, habe aber sonst keinerlei Verpflichtungen. Das bedeutet wenn ich nachmittags nach Hause komme kann ich tun und lassen was ich will. 
Und wie schon geschrieben wurde, ob ich mich nun vor die Glotze hänge, ein Buch lese oder eben spiele macht da keinen Unterschied. Natürlich sollte man immer schauen das eine Balance herrscht, aber wenn ich nichts mit Freunden vorhabe dann zocke ich auch mal ein ganzes Wochenende. Ich habe danach auch kein schlechtes Gewissen, ich hatte ja meinen Spaß. 
Ich weiß nicht wie meine /played Zeiten aussehen, aber ehrlich gesagt ist es mir auch egal. Ich spiele wenn ich Zeit und Lust habe. Und wenn ich keine Zeit und keine Lust habe bricht mir auch kein Zacken aus der Krone. 
Wer ein schlechtes Gewissen wegen seiner Spielzeiten hat sollte sich mal genau überlegen warum er spielt. Sobald ich nämlich ein schlechtes Gewissen habe stimmt irgendwas ganz und gar nicht. 
Wer aber andere wichtige Dinge (Familie, Freunde, Job bzw. Schule, Rechnungen bezahlen, Hygiene etc.) noch ganz normal auf die Reihe bekommt braucht kein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben wenn er Spaß hatte. 

Die Suchtdiskussion ist mittlerweile einfach nur noch müßig. Auch hier muss jeder Fall ganz individuell betrachtet werden. Meiner Meinung nach macht ein Spiel selbst nicht süchtig, es füllt höchstens eine Lücke die jedoch lange vorher schon existiert hat. Man sollte sich lieber fragen warum ein Mensch sich in eine Parallelwelt wie WoW flüchtet, anstatt diese einfach in ihrer Gesamtheit zu verteufeln und jeden zu verurteilen der sich darin aufhält.


----------



## zodak (8. Januar 2008)

Es stimmt schon WoW ist ein Hobby wie jedes andere und wenn man viel Zeit damit verbringt ist das absolut okay.
Es gibt aber dinge auf die man achten muss.
1. WoW ist kein Hobby wie Skaten wenn, man in WoW keine RL kumpel hat mit denen man spielen kann. weil wenn man seine "Freunde" über WoW kennengelernt hat dann sind es keine Freunde ist halt einfach so.
 Nicht falsch verstehen die Leute können bestimmt super nett sein usw. aber wenn die 1000km von einem weg wohnen dann werden die dir niemals bei wirklichen Problemen helfen können. Stellt euch mal vor WoW würde von Heute auf Morgen nicht mehr dasein dann wären die "Freunde" auch nciht mehr da. TS/ICQ hin oder her. das verläuft sich dann ziemlich schnell. 
Okay es mag ausnahmen geben aber die sind wohl eher selten.

2. Können auch Hobbys krankhaft werden, wenn man zuviel Zeit damit verbringt.

Man muss einfach die goldene Mitte finden.


----------



## shwib (8. Januar 2008)

Huhu @all

mit mein druide hab 202 Played tage,Mage der seit ende 05 auf eis liegt hat 92 played und mein Pala hat 40 played tage und sind alle lvl 70


----------



## Malakas (8. Januar 2008)

Katzenwua schrieb:


> roflmao, das bild is ja ma über krank!!
> ich selba spiel nur so 10-13 stunden am tag, geht find i noch..






10-13 std am Tag ?!? was machstn noch ausser schlafen und kacken, weil futtern tust du hundertpro vorm pc...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und schule oder arbeit ?!? wie machst du das...


----------



## Mompster (8. Januar 2008)

21 Tage und ein paar Minütchen seit Release von WoW...

ca. 3,5 Stunden pro Woche, das ist zu verkraften...


----------



## kintaroohe (8. Januar 2008)

O_Dogg schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> char erstellt am 08.dezember 2005 - zwörg hunter
> ...



323 Tage Playtime ??? WTF  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mompster (8. Januar 2008)

O_Dogg schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> char erstellt am 08.dezember 2005 - zwörg hunter
> ...



Du hast fast jeden zweiten Tag einen ganzen Tag gespielt ?

Das kann und will ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Galain (8. Januar 2008)

Könntest auch sagen, dass es 12 Stunden jeden tag sind ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nebenbei gesagt, ich hörte schon von Leuten, die sind seit Anfang / Mitte 2005 krank geschrieben *rolleyes*


----------



## Browny2000 (8. Januar 2008)

skalute schrieb:


> Browny, what the fuck!
> 
> Kein Respekt dafür, aber das soll dir mal jemand nachmachen.
> 400 Tage /played. Meine Güte, mir wird schwindelig ...





=D


----------



## Browny2000 (8. Januar 2008)

Andarus schrieb:


> LOL, derbst schlecht gefakt. die 2 reinkopierten chars haben keine schatten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lol schonma was davon gehört das man grafikrunterdrehn kann? omg .... schau mein buffed profil oder arsenal mir wayne aber gefakt sicher nicht


----------



## Mompster (8. Januar 2008)

Galain schrieb:


> Könntest auch sagen, dass es 12 Stunden jeden tag sind ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, könnte ich... Aber dann würde es sich nicht ganz so wahnwitzig anhören...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greeki (8. Januar 2008)

Hab ungefähr 400 Tage played, since Day 1.

Ist relativ schwer zu sagen da ich viele Chars habe. Wenn man die Idletime abrechnet komm ich auf ~350.
Als Schüler kann man sehr viel Zeit in WoW investieren, daher hat man auch kaum Probleme... und ja Rl is praktisch nie zu kurz gekommen und durch WoW habe ich mittlerweile sehr gute RL Freunde kennengelernt und ich bin dankbar dafür.


----------



## Browny2000 (8. Januar 2008)

Browny2000 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wegen fakesache : 

http://my.buffed.de/user/48699

Man müsste man eig sehn da ich kein fake bin ?

naja is ja egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valiel (8. Januar 2008)

Huhu

Also ich spiele in der Regel 4-8 stunden WoW am Tag. Manchmal Spiel ich auch länger, oder manchmal garnicht. Je nach lust und laune.

Und ich frage mich wie man in 1-2 Stunden irgendwas erreicht. Allein eine Gruppe zu finden dauert teilweise solange. Vllt. sind es die Leute die ihre Klasse nicht beherrschen und mich in randomgruppen manchmal zur weisglut treiben ;-) *vermut*

Jedem das Seine =)


----------



## Browny2000 (8. Januar 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Hab ungefähr 400 Tage played, since Day 1.
> 
> Ist relativ schwer zu sagen da ich viele Chars habe. Wenn man die Idletime abrechnet komm ich auf ~350.
> Als Schüler kann man sehr viel Zeit in WoW investieren, daher hat man auch kaum Probleme... und ja Rl is praktisch nie zu kurz gekommen und durch WoW habe ich mittlerweile sehr gute RL Freunde kennengelernt und ich bin dankbar dafür.





siehste so gehts mir auch gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ink0gnito (8. Januar 2008)

89 tage played
Auf lv 70 61 tage.


----------



## Rojan (8. Januar 2008)

zock seit 07/06.

insgesamt 132 tage played


----------



## Rebelter (8. Januar 2008)

Hi

jau ich hab gaaaaaanze 92 days... ich bin/war kurz davor aufzuhören, da ich mir denke: Falls ich in dieser Zeit iwie gepokert hätte.... hätte ich ez viel kohle iwie xD und wow bringt halt nur Spass... sonst nix
Körperlich bewegt man sich ja au net.. obwohl man könnte ja kurz joggn gehn dan wow spieln... hab 2 70er warri und wl... teilweise t4 u. halt gladi zeugs.. 65 schurke... 61 mage... und sonst noch twinkies halt bis 50.

alles zusammen = 92 days  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


hatte 1 month nach release angefangn und dann hab ich so prog's kennengelernt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und nach ner zeit komplettbann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  laaange pause und dann am 23.01.2006 nochma angefangen und seit dem 92 days.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long
Rebelter

Rechtschreibfehler behalten


----------



## Daedelys (8. Januar 2008)

Huhu!

11. Februar 2005 angefangen...

Insgesamt auf meinen Beiden Mains zusammen 

180 Tage 12 Stunden 6 Minuten 17 Sekunden

Stand: 08.01.2008 um 14 Uhr

Naja, ich hab ein halbes Jahr meines Lebens nur vor dem Rechner gesessen... Schon komisch ^^


----------



## Linorate (8. Januar 2008)

hmmm da hab ich mehrere chars

Linorate: Blutelf schurke: 70

/played 63 Tage, 5h, 33min
/played dereitige stufe   37 Tage, 15h, 6min


Lìnorate: Blutelf Paladina: 70

/played 39 Tage, 19h, 17min
/played derzeitige stufe  20 Tage, 18h, 47 min

GeySha: Tauren Druide: 70

/played 27 Tage, 12h, 45 min
/played derzeitige stufe 2 Tage, 14h, 33 min

Lanzelott: Tauren Hunter: 65

/played 27 Tage, 1h, 18 min
/played derzeitige stufe 0 Tage, 5h, 44 min

Lontario: Blutelf Magier: 68

/played 9 Tage, 3h, 20 min
/played derzeitige stufe 0 Tage, 3h, 58min



hmmm muss ich das zusammen rechnen? 
167 Tage  ca

spiele seit november 06. also knapp über ein jahr.
kann mir wer ausrechnen wieviel stunden ich da pro tag zocke? -.-
wäre sehr nett xD


----------



## Afinogenov61Tim (8. Januar 2008)

Alle 3 70er ~150d played zusammen

mit Twinks auch noma 50d

Spiele seit März 06 

Also geht noch grad so ^^



Und das Bild am anfang des Threads find ich bisschen unnormal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gornos (8. Januar 2008)

Linorate schrieb:


> hmmm muss ich das zusammen rechnen?
> 167 Tage  ca
> 
> spiele seit november 06. also knapp über ein jahr.
> ...



habs nich genau ausgerechnet, aber da wird was zwischen 10 und 12 stunde rauskommen.


----------



## TheAvenger (8. Januar 2008)

Hunter    176 d 19 h 51 min (58 d auf 70)

Rogue      66 d 17 h 27 min  (27 d auf 70)

Warlock   19 d 10 h 18 min   (5 d auf 70 ) 
... nach bc erstellt

Paladin     22 d 2 h 35 min (is nur lvl 62)

andre twinks ca 10d alle unter lvl 60


alles in allem 295 d played seit November 05 

(hmm hab irgendwie nachgelassen wenn ich mir die played kurve seit bc anseh xD )


----------



## Rebelter (8. Januar 2008)

Linorate schrieb:


> hmmm da hab ich mehrere chars
> 
> Linorate: Blutelf schurke: 70
> 
> ...



Jau das wären genau 9.256351 h PRo TAG uiuiui 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Linorate (8. Januar 2008)

hab noch vergessen das ich 4 monate pause gemacht hatte. weils mir einfach keinen bock mehr gemacht hat die ständigen Bugs zu ertragen.  mitlerweile hab ich mich damit abgefunden^^


----------



## Decosia (8. Januar 2008)

Linorate schrieb:


> spiele seit november 06. also knapp über ein jahr.
> kann mir wer ausrechnen wieviel stunden ich da pro tag zocke? -.-
> wäre sehr nett xD



Ich rechne Dir was anderes aus: wärst du ein halbwegs guter Anwendungsentwickler hättest Du als externer Mitarbeiter in meiner Firma in dieser Zeitknapp über 300.000 (300 K) EURO brutto verdient...

Mit Projektleiterskill könntest du nochmal 100.000 drauf legen...


----------



## MentholEU (8. Januar 2008)

Gibt da en Addon für FuBar "RestFu" das euch den Erholungsstatus eurer Twinks anzeigt und eben auch die jeweilige /played Time zusammenrechnet.

Laut diesem Addon komm ich bei 70er Magier (Main), Priester, Druide, Pala und Shamane auf 367 Tage und paar zerquetschte /played since Juli '05


----------



## Rebelter (8. Januar 2008)

Ich finde wenn man 8 h hat sollte man sich gedanken machen... ich selber hab einen arbeitstag von 8 stunden und bekomm dafür was... und manche 8-13 h am spieln für nix nur ausgaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ok 3h proTag is au net wenig ^^


----------



## Darkunit (8. Januar 2008)

Zer0X schrieb:


> @Darkunit überleg mal wann bc rauskam. das heißt, wann man auf 70 lvln konnte, und was man davor gemacht hat Oo



aso ja sry ^^ hab erst nach bc angefangen und hab mich deswegen vertan ;DD


----------



## Nairus (8. Januar 2008)

O_Dogg schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> char erstellt am 08.dezember 2005 - zwörg hunter
> ...






 Das bedeuted, dass du Seit dem 8.12.2005 Bis heute dem 8.01.2008 ( Sind 760 ) tage du 323 Tae gezockt hast.

Das bedeutet du hast in diesen Knapp 2 Jahren 42,5 % deiner zeit Ingame verbacht, Gratulation, im negativen Sinne


----------



## Menticore1987 (8. Januar 2008)

mensch leute regt euch mal ab, det eine typ hat nun eben 300 oder 400 tage played, aber sowas erreicht man nur wenn man arbeitslos ist und wirklich gerade mal bissl pennt und sonst eingeloggt ist und nebenbei isst und trinkt.

Aber das is deren Problem. Wenn einer so arg süchtig ist kriegt er irgendwann mal so nen fetten Ar***tritt von irgendwo, das er es wohl einsehen wird. Ein Mensch braucht Menschliche Nähe, das ist in unserer Natur und irgendwann wird auch der süchtigste es mal Peilen das er oder sie vielleicht mal ne Frau/Mann an der Seite braucht.

Wer sein RL im griff hat, und nebenbei WoW zockt ist doch das Wayne!das ist ein Hobby wie vieles anderes auch! Und wie gesagt, ihr könnt jetzt mal im WoW nachucken wieviel Played ihr habt und erschreckt euch, aber ihr habt bestimmt auch schon andere Spiele gezockt wie Playstation oder weis der Geier was und da auch etliche Stunden verbracht!Nur kann man es da nicht nachschauen und ihr könnt euch nicht erschrecken!

Ich finde es einfach zum Kotzen das WoW resp. Blizzard für die tragischen Flle verantwortlich gemacht wird, es liegt an jedem Menschen selbst in welchem Mass er etwas konsumiert, egal was. ALLES IM ÜBERMASS IST UNGESUND! ob Zocken, Saufen, Drogen, Essen, Sport, Kopf gegen die Wand hauen oder weiss sonst noch was! Blizzard hat nur das gemacht, was die Menschen wollten: Nämlich ein Spiel das unterhaltet.

Also hört auf rumzuflamen, wenn euch eure Freundin oder euer Arbeitgeber zum Teufel geschickt hat wegen WoW dann hört auf zu zocken, und wenn ihr euer RL im griff habt, und WoW wirklich nur als kleiner Zeitvertreib betrachtet dann scheisst auf dieses Played, und zockt soviel wie ihr es für richtig empfindet.


----------



## ReWahn (8. Januar 2008)

zocke seit Sommer 06... insgesamt komm ich auf ~45 Tage played... zocke meistens so 3 - 4 stunden am tag...  
finds aber net schlimm... n kumpel geht 4 mal die woche für 3 stunden sport treiben und hat alle paar wochen nen wettkampf... teilweise muss er dafür durch halb deutschland fahren... und? mir macht das eine spass, ihm das andere... jedem das seine, und wenn einem WoW besser gefällt als das rl, wayne? jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich und sollte in der lage sein, selbst zu entscheiden, was er wie intensiv tut. wenn das nicht der fall ist und man zu viel zockt... selber schuld... 

"aber mich hat keiner gewarnt! böses spiel! ganz böser entwickler!"

wie gesagt, selber schuld... wenn man nicht bemerkt, wie man imemr weiter sein leben ausser kontrolle gerät, und unfähig ist, das zu stoppen... selber schuld... als ob irgendein alkoholiker ne schnapsbrennerei verklagen könnte, weil ihr produkt sein leben zerstört hat...


----------



## Härzi (8. Januar 2008)

Skrababel schrieb:


> Ihr solltet euch erst richtige Gedanken machen, wenn es so aussschaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Hab mal gesucht ...

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...mp;n=Emilyspear

da isser!


----------



## Uthser (8. Januar 2008)

Aphrôdîtè2 schrieb:


> was will man überhaupt in 1-2 h am tag erreichen? schaffst du nicht mal hero ini wenn du 1 h on bist


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es sind an manchen Tagen eben mehr an anderen weniger.


----------



## Devilyn (8. Januar 2008)

hmmm mit meiner schurkin 36tage played und nicht mal 70^^

mit hexe zwar 70 aber nur 16 tage played -.-

naja der schurke hat mich am ende so gefrustet um aufzuhören^^

meine alte freut sich und ich hab mehr zeit zum lernen xD


----------



## Galain (9. Januar 2008)

Linorate schrieb:


> spiele seit november 06. also knapp über ein jahr.
> kann mir wer ausrechnen wieviel stunden ich da pro tag zocke? -.-
> wäre sehr nett xD



Hättest mal besser die Zeit in die Schule investiert, dann könntest Du das eventuell selber rechnen ... *andenkopfpackundhaarerauf*


----------



## G0Dl!k€ (9. Januar 2008)

Daragoon schrieb:


> Ein Professor stand vor seiner Philosophieklasse und hatte einige Gegenstände vor sich. Als der Unterricht begann, nahm er wortlos einen sehr großen Blumentopf und füllte diesen mit Golfbällen. Er fragte die Studenten, ob der Topf nun voll sei. Sie bejahten es.
> Dann nahm der Professor einen Behälter mit Kieselsteinen und schüttete diese in den Topf. Er bewegte den Topf sachte, und die Kieselsteine rollten in die Leerräume zwischen den Golfbällen. Dann fragte er die Studenten wiederum, ob der Topf nun voll sei. Sie stimmten zu.
> Der Professor nahm als nächstes eine Dose mit Sand und schüttete diesen in den Topf.Natürlich füllte der Sand den kleinsten verbleibenden Freiraum. Er fragte wiederum, ob der Topf nun voll sei. Die Studenten antworteten einstimmig "ja".
> Der Professor holte zwei Dosen Bier unter dem Tisch hervor, schüttete den ganzen Inhalt in den Topf und füllte somit den letzten Raum zwischen den Sandkörnern aus. Die Studenten lachten.
> ...



find ich nen wirklich guten und sinnvollen post!

und stimme 100% ig überein...
habe in letzter zeit auch viel zu viel gezockt...
seit vor den sommerferien (nrw) von lvl 1 auf 70..
knapp 20 tage /played... find ich persönlich zu viel...

allerdings ist auch viel afk zeit dabei... naja trotzdem zu viel^^

werde meine wow zeit reduzieren, aber rl hatte immer vorrang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja das wars von meiner seite, und ihr braucht nicht zählen, es sind 17 punkte in meinem thread, bin leidenschaftlicher punkte fanatiker =)


MfG 

Yuki <-- mein arsenal profil


----------



## Bullet1990 (10. Januar 2008)

Hi,
Also ich muss gestehen das ich auch viel WoW zocke meiner Meinung nach, vorallem in den Ferien (die ich ein letztes Mal genießen kann), aber nur weil mein Kumpel (der mit mir mit WoW angefangen hat) und ich immer davon träumen zu zweit Arena zu machen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was sich aber auch legt aobald man 70 ist. Mit meinem Main hab ich glaube viel gespielt aber komm lange nich an 100 Tage ran^^ beim letzten Mal waren es glaube 30 Tage, was aber auch her ist. Naja für mich hat das Spiel deutlich an Reiz verloren, da nichts besser is (in WoW) als der erste Char. Früher als er ich noch nich 70 war wollte ich kaum aufhören weil es einfach so viel Spaß gemacht hat. Als ich 70 wurde und am Raiden war machte das ganze nicht mehr so ganz Spaß.
Nun spiele ich WoW nur noch als Beschäftigung weil ich sonst nix anderes zu tun hab. So wie die Vorposter gesagt haben, dass es eigentlich egal is was man macht ob Fußballspielen oder WoW zocken, wärs mir auch egal ob ich mal ne Woche oder zwei kein WoW zocken könnte, weil ich was anderes zu tun hab (Saufen, angeln, TV gucken etc...).
MfG Bullet/Boràdor

Ach Ja hab so viel Zeit damit verbracht die Posts zu lesen, dass ich schon fertig bin und keine Lust mehr habe so spät noch Rechtschreibfehler zu suchen >.<.


----------



## motti (10. Januar 2008)

naja ich hab im moment 2 70er (lvl 48 dudu comming up ^^ )

ich schau gar nicht nach wie lange ich mit denen gespielt habe - wieso auch?

ich habe seit 4 jahren eine wunderbare beziehung, spiele wow ca seit release + 6 monate ka wann genau.

habe in der zeit: meine matura - sprich abi, erfolgreich absolviert

pflichtdienst absolviert

und bin ins beruflsleben eingestigen 40 h + woche

werde dieses jahr heiraten und häuselbauer

warum ich das schreibe? weil ich die golfball story hier nur nochmal untermauern will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alles mit maß und ziel, die wichtigen aufgaben zuerst erledigen, und dann spielen was und wie man will.

ich und meine freundin spielen beide, und wir sagen prinzipiell so - wenn wir zB 1 tag played hernehmen = 24 h würde ich in der zeit in nem pub oder ähnlichem sitzen währen das 24 * ca 3 bier *g* (wenn man in bieren rechnen will) =132 bier 

was hätte mir das gebracht? nix. meine freunde (meine wahren freunde - bzw sind das rl freunde die verzogen sind oder weit weg wohnen) treffe ich ebenfalls über wow. im endeffekt glaube ich dass wow für mich das perfekte hobby ist, und wird es auch noch lange zeit bleiben. 

also solangs in der balance bleibt - wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killerlink (10. Januar 2008)

Hab grad nem Kumpel ne kleine nachicht geschrieben wo man schon mal ins grübeln kömmen kann:



> alter ich mach mir echt grad gedanken ... hab ma grad meine wow gesammtspielzeit angesehn ... theorethisch hätt ich seit ich wow hab jeden tag 1stunde gespielt ... is ja an sich nich schlimm (liegt ja noch voll im rahmen des normalen) nur dann hab ich mal auf der Xfire hompage geguckt ...alle registrierten Xfire Members zusammen die auch xfire an hatten wärend sie wow zocken kommen an online time auf 33 Jahre ... jetzt überleg mal bei 9Mio spielen welt weit könnte man warscheinlich mehrere jahrhunderte an Zeit füllen die bisher alle spieler in WoW verbracht haben ... das lässt einen echt drüber nach denken wie sinnlos diese Jahrhunderte verschwendet wurden und was man in der Zeit hätte machen können
> 
> 
> aber echt mal innerhalb von 3 jahren is die zeit von ein bis zwei Jahrhunderten (wenn nich sogar mehr) aufgebracht wurden ... einfach nur wahnsinn.
> ...



Auch wenns nachdenklich is werd ich trotzdem meine Zeit teilweise weiter mit WoW verbringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bulltastic (10. Januar 2008)

Katzenwua schrieb:


> roflmao, das bild is ja ma über krank!!
> ich selba spiel nur so 10-13 stunden am tag, geht find i noch..






Hast du Arbeit??


----------



## Meister Kaio (10. Januar 2008)

Bin gerade nicht zu Hause aber ich denke es werden so an die ~3000Stunden mindestens sein. War 2Jahre lang arbeitslos und hatte somit viel Zeit zum zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese woche hab ich (laut xFire) eine Playtime von ~33Stunden...schon ne menge früher waren es bestimmt mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Finnje (10. Januar 2008)

Katzenwua schrieb:


> roflmao, das bild is ja ma über krank!!
> ich selba spiel nur so 10-13 stunden am tag, geht find i noch..




Soll ich da wirklich was zu sagen???


----------



## Antika-Madmortem (10. Januar 2008)

Paracos schrieb:


> i find es is besser am tag  5 std oda wa zu spielen als wie (z.B  bei mir in der schule wo   60% rauchen und jede woche saufen   meistens  sind die so  15 )  da häng ich lieba a bissi an wow  als  an den zigaretten und den alkohol was haltet ihr davon?



gz ! du hast es geschafft, bei der nächsten pisa studie wird wegen dir festgestellt das wow spieler n schlechteren bildungsstand haben als saufende hauptschüler im alter von 12-15 jahren.

GZ


----------



## Josey (10. Januar 2008)

Habs nicht genau im kopf aber ich müsste rund 300 Tage played mit allen chars haben evtl auch so 350, müsste ich nochmal nach schauen fubar weiss das genauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Bin gerade auf der Arbeit kann also nicht nachsehen) . 
Wie es zu so einer doch höheren Zahl kommt, ich spiele seid release und ich bin Raidspieler, sprich ich raide 3x die Woche in 25er und ab und an in 10er Content.
Da geht das schonmal schnell ausserdem stelle ich meinen Char gerne mal einfach online ab und mache nebenbei andere Dinge wie Haushalt etc. und schaue nur ab und zu über die wisper oder ähnliches.
So und bevor die flames kommen bezüglich des RL, ich arbeite ca. 40-42h die Woche, habe seid jahren eine feste beziehung und einen Hund mit dem ich regelmässig trainiere. Organisation ist alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (11. Januar 2008)

bone91 schrieb:


> Fighter <3
> 
> Die legende der 19er PvPler.. ich denke jeder kennt ihn ^^
> hätte nicht gedacht, dass der bei buffed gereggt ist
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich sollte mehr zocken, anstatt in Foren rumzuhängen^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mädchenteam (11. Januar 2008)

Ist doch wirklich egal wie lange man was spielte. Es ist Vergangenheit. Man darf Spielzeit nicht als gesonderte Zeit berechnen. Es ist Freizeit wie auch die Zeit welche für andere Hobbys verwendet wird.
Wenn man so genau mit seiner Lebenszeit rechnet, dann mal kleine Rechnung.
Am Tag geht man bestimmt 10 mal pinkeln und einmal abprotzen. 
Das sind pro Tag rund 45 Min. Im Jahr schon 16425 Min. Umgerechnet über 11 Tage im Jahr nur fürn Arsch.
Also, was solls. Wer spielen will, der soll spielen. Hat den großen Vorteil, man gibt recht wenig Geld aus, sitzt sicher im Zimmer, es ist trocken und angenehm warm. Denkt mal an all die Kinder und auch an die vielen anderen Erwachsenen, die nicht vorm PC sitzen können und in Casinos hocken, als Türsteher sich den (zensiert) abfrieren oder die bedauernwerten Soldaten die für ein Eiergeld ihr Kopf hinhalten. Da spiel ich doch lieber am PC. *malsodenk


----------



## badhcatha (11. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich spiele seit einem jahr...
naja nachdenklich macht es mich ja schon...
klar bin ich süchtig...nach kontakt nach aussen.
aufhören? 
ja mei was soll ich den den ganzen tag zu hause machen?
klar können jetzt einige leute schreiben : ARBEITEN!
nun ich bin hausfrau, mein mann verdient das geld und ich habe (zum glück) noch keine kinder.
meine freundinen arbeiten alle bzw sind alle immer ihrgendwo am rennen

zudem müsste ich, um zu den meisten zu gelangen bus fahren im mom 1.40euro pro weg, wenn ich mich nicht irre oder sie wieder aufgeschlagen haben, monatskarte kurz vor 40 euro...
wow im monat nur 13 euro

kann man immer noch schreiben: arbeite auch!

dann müsste ich bekennen, das ich zu einer randgruppe im internet gehöre, die sich als menschen mit einer sozialen phobie outen (hierzu bitte keine dummen komentare den lustig ist das nun wirklich nicht!).

was ich mit meinen comingout bezwecken will ist: 
nicht jeder der den ganzen tag vorm pc hängt ist ein 100% looser aus eigenem verschulden.
und ich glaube das es ausser mir hier noch einige andere gibt, mit dem selben problem, es aber nie schreiben würden, aus angst vor kindischen reaktionen

was ich jetzt nicht machen wollte: allen eine ausrede geben, die nicht von der krankheit betroffen sind

und noch was momo ist ein sehr schönes buch von Michael Ende, das sehr nachdenklich machen kann, wenn man sich wirklich darauf einlässt. den film hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen. die bücher sind eh immer am besten.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Momo hier der link für leute die eine kurzfassung bevorzugen


----------



## Lusy (11. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​
Geht ja noch oder ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barakiel (11. Januar 2008)

Spiele seit Mai 2005 ohne Pause und komme auf 6 Monate Echzeit Spielzeit auf dem Zirkel des Cenarius, andere server nicht mitgerechnet aber da sind nur lowie twinks.


----------



## elricii (11. Januar 2008)

k.a. was es genau ausgibt, irgendwo sicher erschreckend. Aber: 

1. viele meiner rl Freunde sind in meiner Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. Wow, richtig mit der Gilde gespielt ist ein sozialer Kontakt, das zeigen schon die päärchen die sich da so bilden G****.

3. Es macht Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaube mit 31 kann ich das vertreten ... PUNKT AUS ENDE AMEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


An die Hausfrau mit der Sozialphobie: Ist da wow nicht das falsche Spiel ? Da geht doch sehr viel über soziale Interaktion.


----------



## Bethesthel (11. Januar 2008)

hm ich spiele seit Juni 2006 und hab ca. 90 Tage Playtime

viel, aber nicht zuviel, zumal
a) meine Freundin auch zockt, wir also die meiste Zeit zusammen zocken (ihr PC steht neben meinem)
b) einige RL freunde auf demselben server spielen
c) RL immer wichtiger war als zocken, so z.b. Dienstag abends immer Stammkneipe besuchen, Fr+Sa WoW-Verbot / Partymachen, und auch so mal öfters mit bekannten treffen usw.

wobei ich dabei sagen muss, noch von früher, wenn man soviel zockt, viele habens ja auch gesagt:
man ist sofort dabei, wenn ein kumpel oder sonstwer anruft wegen RL-Treffen und so... aber ich denke, zu 99% bemüht man sich nicht von sich aus, d.h. man ruft keine Kumpels an um RL-Treffen anzuzetteln, man hat ja "zu tun"...


----------



## Sainte-EU-Frostwolf (11. Januar 2008)

nur mal zu dem 305days played, wenn man sich manche hier durchliest mit deren begründungen ... oh gott ;D
also man sollte ja nicht seine meinung abgeben wenn man davon keine ahnung hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der armory link beweist doch, dass diese person wirklich den ruf etc. hat, und pre bc ist doch außerdem gut möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wird dadurch sichtbar, dass die erfahrung genau die für lvl 61 beträgt, ergo müsste sie sonst lvl up haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das equip ist T3 aus naxxramas also nix besonderes, die mounts und der ruf, gut, das ist einfach nur eine frage der zeitinvestition und dieser spieler scheint viel langeweile gehabt zu haben. :> ich finds krank :> 290 tage auf 60 alleine schon :> aber najo, eins der 2 release jahre hat der gute wohl mit wow verbracht ;>


----------



## Al!v€ (11. Januar 2008)

Sorry Leude aber ein paar von euch haben echt nen Knall. Ich hab mit meinem Mainchar 32 Tage /played und davon ca. 2 im Afk-Modus verbracht. Wie ich finde ist ein Monat in diesem Spiel verbracht zu haben echt eine verdammt lange und eigentlich ZU lange Zeit. Klar kann man nicht sagen, was man in diesem Monat hätte machen können, da es ja nicht an einem Stück geschehen ist, sondern sich Minute für Minute aufgebaut hat. Trotzdem, wenn ich hier sehe, dass manche ein Jahr lang in diesem SPIEL verbacht haben bekomm ich echt..naja...Sowas ist echt net mehr normal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zudem denke ich, dass solche Posts auch gelöscht werden sollten, da Spieler mit einer weniger großen /played Zeit sozusagen ermutigt werden mehr zu spielen, da sie ja sehen "Achja ich mit meinen 20 Tagen bin ja noch voll normal, is ja alles kein Problem"  - Nein. Ist es doch! Ich verbringe an Raidtagen ca. 2-3 Stunden am PC, was ich schon für sehr viel halte! An allen anderen Tagen is vielleicht mal 30 min ICQ und 30 min Tagesquesten drinne sonst nichts! Meine Zeit in Stormwind oder Orgrimmar abzusitzen bis zum Raid - nein danke, da fällt mir Besseres ein. Und seht mein Equip an, fast full epic, T4 etc... Man muss also nicht lange spielen um gut zu sein und das wollte ich manchen Spielern hier nur ans Herz legen.

Danke


Gruß Al!v€


----------



## Ash1983 (11. Januar 2008)

Rechnen wir mal:

3 Jahre seit WoW-Release: 1095 Tage = 26280 Stunden.

Gehen wir davon aus, dass man 8 Stunden täglich schläft: 1095 * 8 = 8760 Stunden.

Im Jahresmittel (Urlaub/Ferien und Wochenenden rausgerechnet) arbeitet man 
5 Stunden täglich: 1095 * 5 = 5475 Stunden.

Rechnen wir noch täglich pauschal 2 Stunden für Essen, Körperpflege, Fahrten zur Arbeit/Schule, Einkaufen etc.: 2190 Stunden.

Bleiben noch 9855 Stunden, was 410 Tagen entspricht.

Nicht eingerechnet sind hier Parties, Familienfeiern, Kinobesuche, was auch immer man sonst noch so tun kann.

Und, wer mir jetzt noch immer erzählt, dass 200+ Tage Spielzeit nicht viel sind und derjenige ja ein ach so erfülltes 'rL' hat, hat einfach absoluten Realitätsverlust; es bedeutet doch, dass man mehr als die Hälfte seiner Freizeit mit Spielen verbracht hat. Natürlich kann jeder tun, was er möchte und ich möchte auch niemandem Vorschriften machen, aber o.g. Leute sollten hier ihre "Ich habe 220 Tage /played und trotzdem ein geregeltes Leben"-Aussagen vielleicht noch einmal kritisch überdenken. Man kann sich wirklich alles schön reden ...


Ich habe einen Charakter auf lvl 70, sonst keinen, er hat knappe 55 Tage Spielzeit hinter sich.


----------



## Sapinion (11. Januar 2008)

Ich werde eine WOW Pause einlegen .. is bei mir dringend notwendig .. 

Durch WOW hab ich meine Noten derbe verschlechtert und was noch dazu kommt ist, dass mein RL so ziemlich vernichtet ist .. 

hf 

ich bin ma raus ^.^

/quit


----------



## BaLR0g (25. Januar 2008)

Katzenwua schrieb:


> aja damit ihr wisst, des is mei char: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Bestbunny
> Schauts amal bei ruf, bin a scho bei vui fielen auf ehrfürchtik



Schonmal den Duden gelesen?


----------



## myxemio (25. Januar 2008)

OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY schrieb:


> lol geil alles ehrfürchtig und 300Tage Spielzeit ^^ Arbeitslos ftw!




Soviel Spielzeit muss nicht glech Arbeitslosigkleit bedeuten!!

Überleg erstmal, bevor du deine Sinnlosen Spamms reinschreibst!!!

Obwohl ich sagen muss, das selbst, wenn er Arbeit hat, seine komplette Freizeit vor dem Rechner verbringen muss.....

Aber nunja...   Jeder so, wie er will....    also regt euch nicht über Spielzeit anderer auf, sondern fasst euch n eurer eigenen Nase!

Und wenn jemand meint, das 300Tage ok is, dann is das für ihn ok.....

Ich für meinen Teil würde vorschlagen:

/closed


----------



## Denewardtor (25. Januar 2008)

Al!v&#8364; schrieb:


> Sorry Leude aber ein paar von euch haben echt nen Knall. Ich hab mit meinem Mainchar 32 Tage /played und davon ca. 2 im Afk-Modus verbracht. Wie ich finde ist ein Monat in diesem Spiel verbracht zu haben echt eine verdammt lange und eigentlich ZU lange Zeit. Klar kann man nicht sagen, was man in diesem Monat hätte machen können, da es ja nicht an einem Stück geschehen ist, sondern sich Minute für Minute aufgebaut hat. Trotzdem, wenn ich hier sehe, dass manche ein Jahr lang in diesem SPIEL verbacht haben bekomm ich echt..naja...Sowas ist echt net mehr normal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


echt armselig sowas..... wozu brauchste T4 wenn du damit ned arena machst, nciht in BGs gehst nicht, farmen gehst, anderen nicht hilfst usw... so ein GELABER wenn du so ein power lvler bist GZ ich hab 50Tage gelevelt 1-70 weil es andere Sachen gibt als nur dumm zu questen, hab bis dahin meine Berufe geskillt, pvp gemacht und auch abgehangen in sw aber was solls, geht doch um SPAß!!! Solche Leute die T4sammeln um dann 8Stunden die Woche nix anderes machen als T5 zu sammeln, an T6 kommt glaube ich nicht ran, weil bei 30Tagen weis ich ned wie gut du spielst. Find ich schon gesagt... kann ich zumindest nicht verstehen^^ ist wie im real manche Leute sind reich aber sind nur am Geld verdienen und haben kein Spaß, da keine Zeit, da ja Geld verdienen müssen LOL




@myxemio: seh ich auch so man muss nicht arbeitslos sein zB. hat sich ein Lehrer bei uns Geld gesammelt und ist für ein Jahr nach Spanien, wenn das Geld reicht bleibt er noch ein Jahr, man muss ja nciht arbeitslos sein....


----------



## MoonC&D (25. Januar 2008)

Dieser Thread liest sich wie ein Treffen der anonymen Alkoholiker.
mit dem Unterschied, dass huer die Sauferei auch noch glorifiziert wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ROCK ON


----------



## sindi (25. Januar 2008)

Ich finde es krank ich hab mit meinen ganzen chars fast 350spiel tage ^^ 
Nach der Arbeit an den PC und twinks lvln oder dailys machen.
Meine Stunden Pro jahr liegen bei 2800. Ist etwas viel aber hab dadurch viel geld gespart das ich nicht raus trinken bin oder sonst was.
350spiel tage seit anfang wow.

Equipt von den chars fast full epic alle 1 ist voll crap(krieger)
PS: Hab 5 70er Druide,Krieger,Pala,Schami,WL


----------



## Neque neque (3. Juli 2008)

Skrababel schrieb:


> Ihr solltet euch erst richtige Gedanken machen, wenn es so aussschaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nich übel, t3 und atiesh...


----------



## Pitysplash (3. Juli 2008)

Katzenwua schrieb:


> roflmao, das bild is ja ma über krank!!
> ich selba spiel nur so 10-13 stunden am tag, geht find i noch..


Nein,das geht nicht mehr...


----------



## Pitysplash (3. Juli 2008)

KriX schrieb:


> Also das Bild ist eindeutig gefaked, da Magier bei der Fraktion Ravenholdt keinen Ruf farmen können.


Doch können sie,wie jede andere Klasse auch durch töten von Syndikat leuten....Bloß der Rogue ist der einzige dem es was bringt.


----------



## Pitysplash (3. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> nich übel, s3 und atiesh...


Das ist T3 mein guter...


----------



## Neque neque (3. Juli 2008)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Das ist T3 mein guter...


Flame trifft rechtschreibfehler kritisch flame stirbt trotzdem.


----------



## Pitysplash (3. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> Flame trifft rechtschreibfehler kritish flame stirbt trotzdem.


*gähnt*

edit: es heißt Kritisch!


----------



## Jenny84 (3. Juli 2008)

also ich spiele eigentlich nur mal abends wenn kein film kommt den ich schauen mag oder mir mal wieder die werbung auf den senkel geht. im moment hab ich gar keine zeit weil wir am renovieren sind
wow ist halt nicht mein hobby
für mich ist es ein spiel so wie gothic und jedes andere auch


----------



## White-Frost (3. Juli 2008)

Hmm mein hunter hat so 34 tage played und mein schurke damals wird so 20 tage gehabt haben auf 2 jahre des ganze... n wenig zu viel doch ja sehr viel zu viel^^


----------



## xFraqx (3. Juli 2008)

BeneXVI schrieb:


> Wenn das mal so aussieht...kann euch, glaube ich, keiner mehr helfen.



Yaay was habe ich auf die RL - Flames gewartet. Nur weil ihr selber nicht fähig seid um so etwas wie der T3 Mage pre BC zu leisten müsst ihr nicht gleich immer darauf schließen dass die Person kein Real Life hat. Man , das geht einem mit der Zeit richtig auf die Eier..


EDIT : Hier ist der Beweis dass das Bild nicht gefaked ist.

http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-rep...mp;n=Emilyspear


----------



## Neque neque (3. Juli 2008)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> *gähnt*
> 
> edit: es heißt Kritisch!


was bist du so darauf versessen, meine rechtschreibfehler zu verbessern?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pitysplash (3. Juli 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Yaay was habe ich auf die RL - Flames gewartet. Nur weil ihr selber nicht fähig seid um so etwas wie der T3 Mage pre BC zu leisten müsst ihr nicht gleich immer darauf schließen dass die Person kein Real Life hat. Man , das geht einem mit der Zeit richtig auf die Eier..


Was ist das denn Bitteschön für eine Leistung wenn man nahezu 24/7 vorm Rechner sitzt,den totalen bezug zur Realität verliert,keine Freunde mehr hat,Arbeitslos ist usw?(Und ja,davon kann man ausgehen,denn ein Arbeitender/Sozial aktiver Mensch hat nicht eine solch hohe Spielzeit)

Frage:Was bringt dir das im RL?So 3-4 std zock ich auch am Tag,aber dann muss auch gut sein,erfolgreich bin ich dennoch.


----------



## Pitysplash (3. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> was bist du so darauf versessen, meine rechtschreibfehler zu verbessern?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weil ich dich jetzt wegen jedem Scheiß flamen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (3. Juli 2008)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Weil ich dich jetzt wegen jedem Scheiß flamen werde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich frag nicht nach dem grund! ich empfehle mich. schönen tag noch allen


----------



## Pitysplash (3. Juli 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> Ich frag nicht nach dem grund! ich empfehle mich. schönen tag noch allen


Na endlich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (3. Juli 2008)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Was ist das denn Bitteschön für eine Leistung wenn man nahezu 24/7 vorm Rechner sitzt,den totalen bezug zur Realität verliert,keine Freunde mehr hat,Arbeitslos ist usw?(Und ja,davon kann man ausgehen,denn ein Arbeitender/Sozial aktiver Mensch hat nicht eine solch hohe Spielzeit)
> 
> Frage:Was bringt dir das im RL?So 3-4 std zock ich auch am Tag,aber dann muss auch gut sein,erfolgreich bin ich dennoch.



WoW ist halt ein Hobby. Und wie du selber schreibst , auch mit 4 oder 5 Stunden ist so etwas zu schaffen, wenn man es nur will.


----------



## Neque neque (3. Juli 2008)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Na endlich...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


omg hast du nichts besseres zu tuhn als mich dumm anzumachen?


----------



## Pitysplash (3. Juli 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> WoW ist halt ein Hobby. Und wie du selber schreibst , auch mit 4 oder 5 Stunden ist so etwas zu schaffen, wenn man es nur will.


Das hält sich ja noch einigermaßen im Rahmen,aber wenn ich mir so posts wie oben angucke wo einer meint 10-13 std am Tag wären normal....Und dieser mage hat sicherlich nicht nur 4-5 std gespielt,sondern wesentlich länger...
Hinzu kommt das er sicher auch noch twinks hat,aber darüber kann man nur munkeln


----------



## Kolamar (3. Juli 2008)

Katzenwua schrieb:


> nee, ich hab zwa kein rl aber die freunde im meinem ts haben mich voll gern weil ich denen immer o sachen schenk, weiß net ob sie mich nur deswegen mögen, weiß i net.. I hab a scho 21k gold und hab 10k der gb gespendet, jetz bin ich voll der hero in wow und alle lieben mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht ersnst oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (3. Juli 2008)

Kolamar schrieb:


> Nicht ersnst oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich glaub die Chancen, dass er dir zurück schreibt stehen ca. 1:1'000'000! ;D


----------



## Arikros (3. Juli 2008)

The schrieb:


> Ja und meine gesamte Spielzeit will ich gar nicht genau wissen.
> 
> MfG The Holy Paladin



Geht mir genauso.


----------



## xFraqx (3. Juli 2008)

/played bei meinem ehemaligen Mainchar = 194 Tage , 8 Stunden , 4 Minuten , 52 Sekunden

Dafür dass ich seit WoW Beginn spiele , find ich das ok.


----------



## Shaguar93 (3. Juli 2008)

Paracos schrieb:


> i find es is besser am tag  5 std oda wa zu spielen als wie (z.B  bei mir in der schule wo   60% rauchen und jede woche saufen   meistens  sind die so  15 )  da häng ich lieba a bissi an wow  als  an den zigaretten und den alkohol was haltet ihr davon?


hi
ja Paracos so geht es mir eig auch.
bin in der 8ten klasse und es rauchen und trinken min 80 %
natürlich habe ich leutz in meiner klasse mit denen ich gut klarkomme und die nicht jedes wochenende breit sind.
daher zock ich so ca in der woche nur noch 2 1/2 stunden und am weekend 4 h.
ich finde das ist eig ganz in ordnung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (3. Juli 2008)

Als die ersten PCs raus kamen, haben die Leute Nächtelang vom Rechner gehockt und Zack McCracken oder Manic Mansion gespielt.

Später ewig lange Diablo, Panzer General oder Civilisation und ähnliches.

Dann kam WoW und alles wurde anders. Die Leute konzentrieren ihre Zeit zu einem sehr großen Teil auf dieses eine Spiel.

Die Medien haben dann noch Wind davon bekommen und es so richtig ausgeschlachtet. (Randgruppen sind immer beliebte Ziele)

Wenn ich also bei Diablo oder ähnlichen Spielen /played hätte eingeben können wäre bestimmt auch eine große Zahl herausgekommen.

Der Unterschied war, ich habe so ca. 10 Spiele im Jahr "konsumiert" und jetzt seit 2005 eines. 

Ich spiele seit Release und komme mit allen Chars (2 70er , ein 64er)  auf locker 150 Tage. Na und , dafür hänge ich weniger vor der Glotze
rum und spiele sonst keine PC Spiele. 

Aber der Gruppen und "epics"-Zwang ist bei dem Spiel schon enorm. Gerade für etwas labilere Zeitgenossen. Ich für meinen Teil bin froh das 
es in meiner Jugend kein WoW gab.


----------



## Kammarheit (3. Juli 2008)

Das mit dem ruf is schon echt derb. Würd ich auch gern haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber mal ne frage:

Die Todeshörigen hat er/sie freundlich ... wie geht das den? Wird er/sie mit T3 nach BT mitgenommen? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Oder gibt es ein andern weg?

lg


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (3. Juli 2008)

Skrababel schrieb:


> Ihr solltet euch erst richtige Gedanken machen, wenn es so aussschaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


WTF? 305 TAGE??? ÜBERALL EHRFÜRCHTIG? NEBENBEI NOCH 60129 gold? O.o dieser typ hat echt kein RL mehr ^^


----------



## Arthas Menethil (3. Juli 2008)

jaja, der Neid...


----------



## Likechees (3. Juli 2008)

Alles zusammengezählt um die 250 Tage ,spiel aber auch schon länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## staran (3. Juli 2008)

Katzenwua schrieb:


> nee, ich hab zwa kein rl aber die freunde im meinem ts haben mich voll gern weil ich denen immer o sachen schenk, weiß net ob sie mich nur deswegen mögen, weiß i net.. I hab a scho 21k gold und hab 10k der gb gespendet, jetz bin ich voll der hero in wow und alle lieben mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoleface (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute.

Es gibt hier immer wieder Streiterein zwischen manchen Leute, wieviel stunden am Tag man spielen muss um als süchtig zu gelten. Ich denke hierbei ist jede Zahl relativ. Eine Person die 12h am Tag arbeitet und 9h schläft und dann 3h WoW zockt ist für diese gewisse Person sehr viel. Aber ein Harz 4ler der 24h am Tag Zeit hat und 3h spielt ist für diese Person wenig. Ich hoffe ihr wisst woraus ich hinaus will. Ein Otto-Normalspieler der 8h arbeitet und 8h schläft ist eine Onlinezeit von 2-3h O.K. Weil das wären dann "nur" 40% der Freizeit und 60% andere Sachen, wobei hier Familie/Freunde/Andere Hobbys in Frage kommen. Oder wenn mans kurz und knapp sagen will, ist man erst süchtig oder "RL-los" wenn man keine Identität im RL hat. Also keine Arbeit und keine Freunde und eine Famile mit der man 0 Kontakt pflegt. Der Beitrag von Tinidus Frostwolf-Affenjungs Inc. hat mir vor 5 Monate enorm geholfen mit dem Raiden aufzuhören und klare Punkte in meinem WoW Alltag zu setzen wann ich online gehe und wann nicht. (Aber trotzdem ned mit WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Aber allein das Aufhören mit dem raiden tat mir schon sehr gut. Endlich kein Zwang mehr. Endlich nie wieder um 18:30 im Raid zu erscheinen und bis 24:00 durchzuspielen. Weil als ich raidete hatte ich so wenig Zeit um Spass an WoW zu haben dass ich unter der Woche am Morgen immer 30 mins früher aufstand um mich in WoW einzuloggen. Was ich auch heute sehr erschenkend finde ich das ich wirklich NON-STOP, egal wann, egal wo ich nurnoch an WOW dachte, für welches Item ich meine DKP biete usw. Heute, wo ich nurnoch Arena mache und ein wenig vor IF chille ist alles viel besser. Ich habe nicht mehr das Bedürfniss nach dem Aufstehen den PC einzuschalten. Ich denke viel weniger an WOW als früher. (Einmal aus Langeweille an WoW zu denken tut doch jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber z.G ned länger als 5 Mins am Stück). Und seit etwa 2 Wochen mache ich ned WoW als erstes auf wenn ich nach Hause komme, sondern erledige andere Dinge die Priorität haben. Man kann sagen das es mir langsam graut mich einzuloggen und die hässliche Anfangsmelodie von WoW zu hören. Und falls ich es trotzdem tu, bin ich eh nach 10-20 Mins onlinezeit wieder AFK, um mit meinem kleinen Bruder/Schwester (Beide jünger als 10 Jahere wie ich, fast schon wie meine eigene Kinder xD) ein wenig zu spielen, wenn ich sehe das sich mein Vater und Mutter wieder streiten oder alleine sein wollen.


PS: Ein kleiner Hoffnungsschimmer an die Suchtis wie ich es mal war, hört mit PvE auf wenn ihr in der Schule, Lehre seid oder studiert. Raiden ist meiner Meinung was für etwas ältere Leute, mit viel DIsziplin und hoher Vernunft die wissen wo die Grenze steht.

Grüsse


----------



## lukss (3. Juli 2008)

rl was ist das ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kann man das essen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HauptberuflichTank (3. Juli 2008)

Na ja das WoW spielen zur Sucht werden kann und durchaus dazu führt das man Freundeskreis und Soziale Bindungen vernachlässigt oder sogar ganz verliert muss jedem bewusst werden.

Aber bei mir zum Beispiel war es schon vorher so das ich einfach viel vorm PC sitze. Ein /played bei Comand & Conquer oder bei Down of War hätte mit sicherheit erschreckendes zu Tage gebracht. Oder auch früher mit Diablo oder Might & Magic.

Ich bin mit sicherheit nicht der einzige der zu hohem PC Konsum neigt.

Desweiteren prüft euch mal selber wie es war als ihr WoW noch nicht gezockt habt. Auf wieviel /viewed würdet ihr beim Thema Fernsehen kommen?

Ich will die Suchtkomponente nicht gut heißen und bitte jeden von euch sich immer wieder Bewusst zu machen ob ihr noch Freunde und Soziale kontakte pflegt und ob ihr noch andere Hobbys habt oder der Konsum von WoW euch langsam aber sicher das Leben kaputt macht.

WoW ist ein schönes Spiel aber es darf niemals euer Leben bestimmen.


----------



## Xerror (3. Juli 2008)

Okay....das ist mies..-.-
Ich selber zocke vielleicht wenns hoch kommt an die 4H

Sonst eher nur so 2-3...aber was manche hier tun Oo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cael (3. Juli 2008)

Mechanic schrieb:


> Insgesamt komme ich also, kleinere Alts und Bankchars nicht mitgezaehlt, auf ueber 107 Tage /played, das sind 2568 Stunden (!!!). Da ich seit dem 12.12.2006 WoW spiele, bin ich nach *Adam Riese* also ungefaehr 6.6 Stunden am Tag eingeloggt gewesen (eine WoW-Pause von 2 Monaten nicht mitgerechnet.)
> 
> Habe ich einen an der Waffel? Geht es euch aehnlich? Habt ihr euch durch WoW veraendert?



1. Der Typ heißt Adam Ries! (Guckst du da -> Adam Ries)
2. Man vergisst beim spielen oft die Zeit... (ich zumundest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Und wenn man weiterkommen will muss man eben zeit investieren (leider?)
Ich habe mir auch schon oft Gedanken gemacht, warum bei meinem Schurken eine so hohe Zahl bei /played steht... (Die genaue Zahl hab ich jetzt nicht im Kopf, und ich bin zu faul um nachzusehen^^)
Es ist schon komisch, warum man so viel Zeit in einem Spiel verbringt...


----------



## Raqill (3. Juli 2008)

Skrababel schrieb:


> Ihr solltet euch erst richtige Gedanken machen, wenn es so aussschaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Den Char gibts echt http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...mp;n=Emilyspear ...
Ich hab mit allen Twink ca. 50Days Schurke 70ig und Mage 65 der Rest is so im 30iger Bereich


----------



## Camô (3. Juli 2008)

Es ist doch so einfach: Frier deinen Acc für 3 Monate ein wenn du meinst du zockst zu viel. Wenn du in dieser Zeit echte Entzugserscheinungen bekommst, weil du feststellen musst, dass du in deiner jetzt zu Hauf verfügbaren freien Zeit Niemanden findest, mit dem du was unternehmen kannst (ganz besonders im Sommer), dann weisst du, dass du ein echtes Problem hast.

Edit: Das hab ich noch vergessen zu erwähnen...

...für mich gäbe es nichts Schlimmeres als nach einer harten Schul/ -arbeitswoche zu sagen: "Endlich Wochenende! Endlich lange zocken! Das ganze WE durch ..."

Ich selber raide auch regelmäßig in meiner Gilde, allerdings abends (so ab 19-max.23 Uhr) und max. 2 mal die Woche, ABER nicht am WE! Ich gehe doch stark davon aus, dass man mit Freunden Party, Disco, Essen, Kino eher wenn man Zeit hat, ergo am Wochenende, geht, statt werktags. Ich würde niemals, und ich weiß ich spreche vielen Leuten aus der Seele, niemals ein ganzes Wochenende WoW opfern. Klar gibt es Ausnahmen, und da das WE mit meist 2 freien Tagen einhergeht, kann man das doch oftmals gut ausbalancieren, ohne dass man seine Gilden - und RLfreunde verärgert.


----------



## oens (3. Juli 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> habe ca. 138 tage spielzeit mit meinem priester. ist aber auch sehr viel afk zeit mit bei.




afk-leecher im bg?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt: 15 monate am spielen und habe ca 37 tage played mit meinem main und nochmal ca 3 tage mit allen twinks


----------



## MadRedCap (3. Juli 2008)

Katzenwua schrieb:


> nee, ich hab zwa kein rl aber die freunde im meinem ts haben mich voll gern weil ich denen immer o sachen schenk, weiß net ob sie mich nur deswegen mögen, weiß i net.. I hab a scho 21k gold und hab 10k der gb gespendet, jetz bin ich voll der hero in wow und alle lieben mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> toll, aber nicht mal bei den netherschwingen ehrfürchtig. langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



@Katzenwua
Nein... dass verkneif ich mir jetzt einfach. So absolut geistig minderbemittelt KANN keiner sein. Wenn doch, dann erschiesse ich mich, was macht es noch für nen Sinn, mit solchen Menschen auf einem Planeten zu leben...

@Cyrus_the_afk'ler
Wieviel afk-Zeit meinst du? Soweit ich das weiss, geht das Spiel automatisch nach dreissig Minuten afk aus dem Spiel raus. Sitzt du etwa alle dreissig Minuten vor deinem Rechner, bewegst dich kurz und schreibst gleich wieder /afk, nur dass du in solchen Threads dann behaupten kannst, dass auch viel afk-Zeiten dabei sind? Wie hirnrissig ist das den?
Und in deinen 138 /played-Tagen kommen wahrscheinlich 3-5 Tage auf afk, wenn überhaupt. Klingt nach ner seeeeeeehr lahmen Ausrede...


so far...


----------



## Kawock (3. Juli 2008)

Skrababel schrieb:


> Ihr solltet euch erst richtige Gedanken machen, wenn es so aussschaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-reputati...mp;n=Emilyspear

Na, ich weiß ja nicht....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuzzerBeater (4. Juli 2008)

Fialldarg schrieb:


> Das Bild: FAKEEEEEEEEEEEEE, k.A was der für ne Rüssi hat, aber die sieht net aus wie "vor BC"^^
> Die Fraktionen, die sind alle Erürchtig, und der reitem aufm Wintersäbler (sprich 840qests um den zu kriegen, muss man machen), er hat nen Razzaschiraptor, net schlimm...
> War vor BC die Goldgrenze net bei 10k oder so, der hat 60k, aber weiß net mehr wie grenze war...
> played: 305 d
> ...




Made my day xD

Selten jemand gesehen der sowenig Ahnung hat und sofort laut Fake schreit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er ist lvl 60 hat t3 an und die Goldgrenze ist heute genau so wie damals irgendwas mit 200k Gold, war mal ne News auf Buffed deswegen.

greets


----------



## Greeki (4. Juli 2008)

Bitte checkt doch endlich das katzenwua nur Aufmerksamkeit will. Jeder kann hier so einen Blödsinn verzapfen... das ist das Internet.

@ Screen:
Es ist kein Fake und stammt noch aus der pre BC Zeit. Bis heute eigentlich der krasseste Screen den ich kenne. (Von der Spielzeit und dem Goldeinkommen/Reputationtab.)


----------



## m1Cha (14. Juli 2008)

/played 160 tage .


----------



## NightZ (16. Juli 2008)

hab auch noch was nettes (nicht von mir) selber komm ich nur auf 71 ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spichty (16. Juli 2008)

/played 214 days


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (16. Juli 2008)

Mechanic schrieb:


> Moin Leutz,
> 
> Gerade mal die /played meiner Toons gecheckt und ein bisschen in's Nachdenken gekommen:
> 
> ...


Wo ist das Problem ? Man brauchte in den ersten Jahren ca. 13-17 Tage bis 60, Heute unter 10 Tagen auf 70. Jede Instanz zur Ausrüstung benötigte selten unter 2 Stunden. Bis das Teil in den Händen war, konnte man durchschnittlich 30 Mal rein. Bei 8 T0-Teilen bzw. T1, dann T2 bist du weit unter dem Durchscnitt und hoffentlich sehr glücklich darüber.´
Ich hab als Spieler des 1. Monats und Nachtspieler sicher 3 Chars um die 100 played Tage.

Die Lohnzettel sehen noch schreckenerregender aus. Man heuert für 8 Stunden den Tag an, was etwas über 170 Stunden im Monat werden sollte und hängt eher 260-300 Stunden in der Arbeit herum und kennt seine Familie nicht mehr, bzw. sie einen nicht. Kein RL, nur meist unbezahlte Arbeit.


----------

